# Ibanez Meshuggah Thread (M8M/M80M)



## Adrian-XI

Did I miss something or...

Ibanez M80M - Meshuggah Signature Guitar Premium Series - Musos Corner - Buy Online and SAVE


----------



## Adam Of Angels

If it would have been neck through, it would have been a home run. I'm not complaining, though, because even as is, it's one of the coolest production 8 strings available. The 29.4" scale is really cool too.

Edit: and a Lundgren? Is this a fake?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

There's no way this is real...

But if it is... 
Well I sure won't get one, but DANG IBANEZ, GOOD MOVE.


----------



## geeman8

YES!! I might actually be able to afford this thing!!


----------



## larry

Bah!! Was hoping it would be neck through. Not unreasonable given that the btb7 has it and is cheaper. Still, likely gonna grab one used. 

edit;  by adam


----------



## Adrian-XI

I know right, it looks fake as _f_uck, but I can't see why the shop would put up a fake listing...


----------



## geofreesun

i wish it were real...-.- at a lower price tho


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I call shenanigans - The only visible difference is this has a bolt-on neck and different body/neck woods, and that, to me, doesn't justify such a massive price difference.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

geofreesun said:


> i wish it were real...-.- at a lower price tho


Well that seems to be the Australian currency, probably will be cheaper in the states if this is real.



Zeno said:


> I call shenanigans - The only visible difference is this has a bolt-on neck and different body/neck woods, and that, to me, doesn't justify such a massive price difference.


Well if this is real it'll be built by the Premium factory and not by the Sugi crew and the quality of wood, finish, and fretwork will be different.

At first I was hoping this wouldn't have the Lundgren in it to keep the price down but I realized I would probably throw one in anyway


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, some of us thought the RG8 was fake when we first saw it, so it might be real... Ibanez is notoriously shitty with their stock photos. 

IF this is real, I'm extremely surprised they'd be able to mass-produce Lundgrens like that, unless this is a limited edition.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, some of us thought the RG8 was fake when we first saw it, so it might be real... Ibanez is notoriously shitty with their stock photos.
> 
> IF this is real, I'm extremely surprised they'd be able to mass-produce Lundgrens like that, unless this is a limited edition.



Perhaps the "P" in the pickup's name is representative of a larger scale production M8. That being said, it's not like they're going to be pushing thousands of these out the door immediately, and it's possible they [Ibanez] could have been stockpiling M8s for some time to get ready for production. 

Pickups aren't like custom guitars, or guitars in general, typically the turn around isn't too bad. Conklin seems to stock them pretty easily.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That makes sense. I thought the P meant "passive."

In fact, while searching "Lundgren M8P", I found another site that brought up this guitar.

A&T Trade - Group of companies : Catalog : IBANEZ M80M WK


----------



## Krucifixtion

Even if that Ad is not totally legit I wouldn't doubt that they would do something like this. They would sell a lot more of these than the real deal M8M. Yeah if it's $2000 or less your not gonna get a neck through. They just don't do that kind of stuff for that price point even though they really should. Ash body/30"scale/Lundgren....plus that fixed bridge. It's pretty win!


----------



## Koloss85

Oh I pray this is real. With the long scale and lundgren too! This is gonna be a hit. If it isn't real, the guy who made it is a scumbag.


----------



## Krucifixtion

Basically I wouldn't be running out to ditch my RG2228 just for something like this. Maybe if I didn't already own the Prestige 8, but quality wise just for those features I wouldn't trade my Prestige for a Premium.


----------



## jwade

Goddamn the ERG section is going to be obnoxiously clogged with NGDs once this thing comes out


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

Makes sense, with Meshuggah being such a popular band these days, putting out a "discount" version of the signature model is a good move.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Whoa, please let this be real. Might just make me get an 8 string again 

Referenced on both here...

http://www.saptaswara.in/product-details/western-instruments/m80m/3/3491

and here...(use the search funtion for "M80M")
http://www.efkaymusic.com/Site/inventory_status/Ibanez_G1_051713.pdf

No idea how reliable these sites are but so far we have more than one website with this being mentioned


----------



## larry

Krucifixtion said:


> .... Yeah if it's $2000 or less your not gonna get a neck through. They just don't do that kind of stuff for that price point even though they really should. Ash body/30"scale/Lundgren....plus that fixed bridge. It's pretty win!



BTB7: premium, neck through, 7 string bass for less than $1400.


----------



## jwade

Whoa effkay. So we'll actually get this thing up here on Canada. Decent!


----------



## Pyrocario

Assuming that it's going to be like it normally is; it'll be like $1300-$1500 in America.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Looks amazing. I'm definitely very much interested in this. I might even consider selling some stuff to raise funds for it. 

... and I never sell stuff!


----------



## leonardo7

If its close to $2000 then your up into the USA Jackson B8 territory price wise.

Im really curious how it holds up to the M8M


----------



## Hollowway

Holy cow, I can't believe the price difference between this and the real thing. I wonder if this is going to have a negative effect on sale/resale values of the real M8M?


----------



## Given To Fly

I don't think this will interest anyone on this forum, try TGP.

On a serious note, $1999 isn't what you will pay. If its list then the street price will be around $1499. If its MAP, go to a local guitar store and they will probably knock off 10%.


----------



## AChRush1349

If this is real, I will be pretty excited...although neck-thru would have made me shit bricks.


----------



## Khoi

I don't see this being fake, my money is on it being the real deal. It makes sense and would be a sick guitar to have on the market.


----------



## donray1527

I actually would prefer it be a bolt on. But this looks sketchy as .....


----------



## oniduder

for real talk??? i wanna,


----------



## Jzbass25

Interesting that it is ash instead of alder, that is if it is in fact real.


----------



## Edika

Even if it will retail at 1200-1300$ (if it's real) is it a wise move to use a bridge that had the anchor screw popping out after string changes? I don't know if they fixed this problem in the newer models but still would it made that much difference to put a better bridge? Cool guitar by any other means and let's hope they actually produce it.


----------



## larry

Haven't had any signs of anchor fatigue on my m8m yet, though I've only changed strings twice. FWIW, if you go to ibanezrules you'll find mij and mii variants for fx edge iii 8 hardware.


----------



## Given To Fly

Edika said:


> Even if it will retail at 1200-1300$ (if it's real) is it a wise move to use a bridge that had the anchor screw popping out after string changes? I don't know if they fixed this problem in the newer models but still would it made that much difference to put a better bridge? Cool guitar by any other means and let's hope they actually produce it.



Retail generally means the price nobody actually pays. It's used to calculate the price you do eventually pay. So if this guitar retailed at $1300 it would cost $950 in a store. 

As for the bridge, I would love Ibanez to explain why they designed the EdgeFX III with the 3rd bolt near the fine tuners. Unaware or neglectful guitar techs and owners have cause a lot of damage because of it. Having said that, I'm not sure there is a better fixed bridge available. I use the fine tuners on my RG2228 and that it. The best way to describe the EdgeFXIII is "overkill x100!" But thats great for tuning stability!


----------



## katsusand

I think this price ($2000) is too expencive for Indonesian guitar.If siries are "Prestige"... GREAT


----------



## AliceLG

I hope this is real. And I hope the huge music shop 3 hours away decides to stock some. And I hope they let me take it for a ride. And I hope they have a savvy tech who knows that the 65 string is a no-go. This is a definite play-before-buy situation with that scale length. But I'd be interested.


----------



## patata

If this is real,the whole Due to 28/8 thing would be a silly move.
I mean,come on,how many people want to buy an M8M?


----------



## MF_Kitten

yup, I need this. It has to be real.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

katsusand said:


> I think this price ($2000) is too expencive for Indonesian guitar.If siries are "Prestige"... GREAT


If you click the link you'll see the shop is actually charging $1699 for it. I'm guessing it's going to be below $1500 in the states.



patata said:


> If this is real,the whole Due to 28/8 thing would be a silly move.
> I mean,come on,how many people want to buy an M8M?


This coming out doesn't surprise me at all considering how well the M8M has been selling.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Alright, so just looking at the thing, the specs seem to match the picture: That's the Lundgren M8 with the logo on it, not the fiber board one that the M8M has (which is how we're used to seeing the M8 from earlier years). I've seen the logo'd ones before though.
That does look like ash, and does NOT look like the Alder that you see on the M8M. The grain of the wood also continues under the strings, indicating that it's NOT a neck-through. 

this is either a ridiculously well done copy or photoshop, or it's real. It rings out as being real to me.


----------



## MustBeWasabi

geeman8 said:


> YES!! I might actually be able to afford this thing!!



This thing costs 6000$ ( too)!!! why would you spend so much money for a guitar?? You get a car for that price!


----------



## MF_Kitten

MustBeWasabi said:


> This thing costs 6000$ ( too)!!! why would you spend so much money for a guitar?? You get a car for that price!



You obviously didn't read the thread, go back and try again


----------



## Datura

MustBeWasabi said:


> This thing costs 6000$ ( too)!!! why would you spend so much money for a guitar?? You get a car for that price!



Why would you spend so much money on a car when you can get a guitar?


----------



## Rook

*THIS IS THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Datura said:


> Why would you spend so much money on a car when you can get a guitar?



Exactly. Foolish whelps and their "priorities." Yeesh.


----------



## Whammy

I'm actually very interested about this.
But I am curious about the M8P pickups and how it differs to the M8.

Also considering the price of the guitar why doesn't it come with a standard M8?


----------



## kris_jammage

I think we can expect a more reasonable price if it hits Europe. I'm predicting between 1000-1200 Euro.


----------



## AliceLG

kris_jammage said:


> I think we can expect a more reasonable price if it hits Europe. I'm predicting between 1000-1200 Euro.



YESPLEASE!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Whammy said:


> I'm actually very interested about this.
> But I am curious about the M8P pickups and how it differs to the M8.
> 
> Also considering the price of the guitar why doesn't it come with a standard M8?



It's probably not very different, it's just produced to spec rather than made by hand, and with different bobbin materials and a logo. The point of having a production version, obviously, is that this guitar will be produced in bigger numbers. the M8 would take too long to produce in those numbers. And it would cost more.

edit: Further evidence: The pic of the neck joint, if you look closely, has ash grain on the flat area up there.

Also further (possible) evidence: Mårten Hagström has been touring with a new swamp ash LACS 8 string recently, instead of the usual Alder. Maybe they've been trying out different woods to figure out what would be good for the Premium version.


----------



## kris_jammage

I think its hilarious how people are reacting to this. Just saw a guy comment on Facebook - "Make it neck thru, fan the fretboard to 27"-30", give it a Kahler multi scale tremolo, two pickups and make it available in white and I'm sold."

Seriously? In what way would that be a Meshuggah signature guitar?


----------



## traditional

As a massive Meshuggah fan, I've always said that the M8M would be one of the only 8 strings I buy. (No offence against 8's, I'd just never use one for anything but Meshuggah covers)
Now that this is out, wow. I might have to start saving.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If this means a cheaper, massed-produced Lundgen is in the works, I'm also for that.


----------



## Rook

Whammy said:


> I'm actually very interested about this.
> But I am curious about the M8P pickups and how it differs to the M8.
> 
> Also considering the price of the guitar why doesn't it come with a standard M8?



300 a pickup, that's why!

I'll be putting an M8 in mine, no hesitation.


----------



## Inferno_dante

I just thought i would add that the price is now $1699 Australian which is absolutely insane for this guitar, our prices have been pretty close to the US of late but since the AUD dollar recently dropped they might be quite a bit cheaper in the US


----------



## Pyrocario

kris_jammage said:


> I think its hilarious how people are reacting to this. Just saw a guy comment on Facebook - "Make it neck thru, fan the fretboard to 27"-30", give it a Kahler multi scale tremolo, two pickups and make it available in white and I'm sold."
> 
> Seriously? In what way would that be a Meshuggah signature guitar?



I think the word they're looking for is custom.


----------



## kris_jammage

Pyrocario said:


> I think the word they're looking for is custom.



Exactly! 

Anyway, I'll be grabbing one these. I really cant afford it but I'm not missing out!


----------



## MF_Kitten

I already have an 8 string on the way that is basically a Meshuggah-inspired headless singlecut. I took the things I liked about the Meshuggah 8 strings and altered the rest to my personal taste. If this is indeed a real guitar, I will have to get one, to have that duality going on. I've had major M8M GAS for a while, but I'll never be able to afford it, and it's not the right price-vs-value for me personally. I'm not that great a player, and I'm not that discerning or picky that I'd be able to truly recognize what's great about it.

So basically this has to be real


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I think P just stands for Passive housing, since they also have an active sized version. It's still hand built, as stated in the ad.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

GOD DAMN IBANEZ


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I think P just stands for Passive housing, since they also have an active sized version. It's still hand built, as stated in the ad.



I thought the same thing, but if you google "Lundgren M8P", the only references you'll see are this thread and this website.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Oh shit, an 8 that might actually find it's way to Korea _and_ not be absurdly overpriced. Many of the Premium models that have come out recently have actually been cheaper here than back in the States, so this could be cool. I'd much rather grab this for ~$1500 than one of the Schecter C8s that usually go for $1000+ here, haha.


----------



## otisct20

Well, this has everything I want in an 8 string granted I've never played a lundgren so who knows if I'll like it. But if this is real Im sold on it. DO NEED


----------



## Whammy

I wonder how heavy the ash body is? With the neck as long as it is it would be a shame if the guitar is neck heavy.


----------



## MF_Kitten

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I think P just stands for Passive housing, since they also have an active sized version. It's still hand built, as stated in the ad.



You might be very correct. In that case, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Whammy said:


> I wonder how heavy the ash body is? With the neck as long as it is it would be a shame if the guitar is neck heavy.



I think Ash is generally heavier than Alder, depending on the cut. So I doubt that'll even be an issue. The bridge placement is further back too.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Whammy said:


> I wonder how heavy the ash body is? With the neck as long as it is it would be a shame if the guitar is neck heavy.



It will all depend on the tuning machines that this comes with. If they are open-back hipshots like the M8M, it will be fine. If not...there is an ebay seller who has been selling sets of hipshot tuners for 6,7,8,9, and beyond for pretty cheap



otisct20 said:


> Well, this has everything I want in an 8 string granted I've never played a lundgren so who knows if I'll like it. But if this is real Im sold on it. DO NEED



If you like the Meshuggah tone, then you will love this pickup lol It's fantastic.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Just when I thought I was in the clear on single-scale 8 GAS... dammit Ibanez  Need to at least try one out


----------



## Alekke

Maybe the "P" on M8P stands for plastic bobbins.


----------



## Andromalia

I don't know if the M6 is close to the M8; (never palyed a M8) but I have one in an alder guitar and I play black metal with it, it's far from being a one sided pickup. Curious about the P too. Not being a neck through makes sense in order to mass produce necks separately. Not a guitar I'd buy, but interesting.


----------



## lucasreis

Why does Meshuggah's guitars have one pickup only? I mean, I know their songs pretty well, but isn't it kinda dumb to have an ERG with only one pickup? I prefer the RG concept by a large mile, but hey, I expect people to curse my family forever after this comment, lol


----------



## geebax

here it is


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Because they don't want to use a neck pickup?


----------



## HighGain510

I'm not even an 8 string guy and I'm happy to see this!  I'd love to see a more affordable version of the M8M come out, honestly. 


That also secretly gives me hope maybe we'll get REALLY lucky and see a Premium version of the TAM100....  Same/similar specs as the TAM100 (i.e. leave those sexy REAL DiMarzios in there, Ibanez!) but made in the Premium factory so the price could be 1/3 of the Japanese-build TAM100 and I'd be sold!  If this is real, kudos to Ibanez, that's a smart move on their part and I'd think these would sell well and it would be smart on their part to have Premium sig models for folks who don't want to spend $3-6K+ on the expensive artist sig models. 

Also to the comment about wondering if these will affect the resale on the M8M, perhaps, however the guys who are HARDCORE Meshuggah fans likely already ponied up the $6K for those. My guess is most guys won't sell them or if they were going to, they're already listed like the one that hit the for sale section on here recently.  The guys who are willing to pay the premium for the neck-thru build and Sugi production would likely still pay a premium for a used one, but honestly the specs on this are close enough that it might take a bite out of the pool of potential used buyers who would have no problem "settling" for this thing instead.  The specs on the M80M are not too shabby if you want to get something relatively close to the Meshuggah guitar rig without dropping $6K, IMO!


----------



## Anatoth Derek

This thing is 100% legit. I had an inside track on it a few months ago and have been waiting for them to ship. My dude told me they were shooting for a NAMM release though, so this is an early and amazing surprise. I am pumped about this one because the M8M is just... just too much scratch haha. I approve of this move Ibanez. Now lets talk about an 8 string Iceman...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anatoth Derek said:


> My dude told me they were shooting for a NAMM release though, so this is an early and amazing surprise.



Did he say Summer or Winter NAMM? Because Summer NAMM is only a few days away.


----------



## lucasreis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because they don't want to use a neck pickup?



They could still choose to not use it but have a model with it for guitar players who want the shape and scale of this guitar with the option of having two pickups so they are able to use it, y'know


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, it's a production guitar, but it's a guitar based on something THEY wanted. Sure, they're some guys who base their signatures on what their fanbase wants (Alex Wade, for example), but in this case, Fredrik and Marten most likely wanted to make the specs what they wanted.


----------



## HighGain510

lucasreis said:


> They could still choose to not use it but have a model with it for guitar players who want the shape and scale of this guitar with the option of having two pickups so they are able to use it, y'know



Since it's the Meshuggah sig model, I think they spec'd it out accordingly. If the player wishes to make it THEIR OWN sig model, they could take it to a local luthier/guitar tech and have it routed for a neck pickup with a dremel relatively painlessly.


----------



## lucasreis

HighGain510 said:


> Since it's the Meshuggah sig model, I think they spec'd it out accordingly. If the player wishes to make it THEIR OWN sig model, they could take it to a local luthier/guitar tech and have it routed for a neck pickup with a dremel relatively painlessly.



True, true... 

It's just that i find it weird that it only has one pickup, even though I barely use neck pickups anyway.


----------



## Anatoth Derek

I didn't even realize how close summer NAMM was. I'm gonna say keep an eye on the summer NAMM releases then.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lucasreis said:


> It's just that i find it weird that it only has one pickup



Even when they had guitars with neck pickups, they barely used it.


----------



## lucasreis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Even when they had guitars with neck pickups, they barely used it.



Thinking about it, I remember reading an interview with Fredrik where he said he didn't use it at all! lol


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Ibanez logic:

Take a RG8 or RGA8
Knock off all the hardware
Throw in a new Lundgren (that probably won't sound a epic as the standard M8)
Still charge wayyyyy more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Ibanez logic:
> 
> Take a RG8 or RGA8
> Knock off all the hardware
> Throw in a new Lundgren (that probably won't sound a epic as the standard M8)
> Still charge wayyyyy more



So, what you're telling me is that RGA8's and RG8's have 30'' necks now?


----------



## 77zark77

Excuse my bad English but is WK for wank ? 

real or not, it's the same option for me


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, what you're telling me is that RGA8's and RG8's have 30'' necks now?



You mean 28.2"?


----------



## MetalBuddah

Wings of Obsidian said:


> You mean 28.2"?



You mean 29.4"?

Seriously though, this is actually a reasonable price for this signature and will be of much higher quality than the RG8 and RGA8. It is not simply stripping off all of the hardware from an RG8 and throwing in a lundgren.


----------



## lucasreis

The m8m looks beautiful. I'm actually more of an old Meshuggah fan (I prefer their Chaosphere stuff and Destroy Erase Improve) but if I had money for one of these I would bite.


----------



## canuck brian

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Ibanez logic:
> 
> Take a RG8 or RGA8
> Knock off all the hardware
> Throw in a new Lundgren (that probably won't sound a epic as the standard M8)
> Still charge wayyyyy more



Re-tool CNC machines
Get new programming
License Lundgren pickups, possibly create new model with the "P"
Royalty fees to Meshuggah
New marketing material

Not sure what part you missed about Ibanez being a company that is in the game to make money any way they possibly can. They figured the price point they're selling this thing at would be the one to maximize the amount of guitars sold with the highest amount of profit. 

Smart move by the guys at Ibanez. The neck thru thing is a little bothersome as Jackson has been able to sell their X series neck thru guitars under $500 in some places. Ah well.


----------



## leonardo7

Watch Ibanez change the specs to Basswood at the last minute


----------



## kris_jammage

So Ola Englund has played one......

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68379573220846&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Spencervmurph

This just made my day.


----------



## MetalBuddah

kris_jammage said:


> So Ola Englund has played one......
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68379573220846&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf



The pickup looks different from the normal M8 with those pole pieces. I really want info on this lungdren


----------



## InfinityCollision

MetalBuddah said:


> The pickup looks different from the normal M8 with those pole pieces. I really want info on this lungdren





Lundgren said:


> Nice Guitar. On the M80M there is a M8 pickup. The picture shows a new Lundgren pickup not released officially yet.


Post by Lundgren on Ola's FB post.


----------



## MetalBuddah

InfinityCollision said:


> Post by Lundgren on Ola's FB post.



Thanks, my FB access at work is extremely limited


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Ibanez logic:
> 
> Take a RG8 or RGA8
> Knock off all the hardware
> Throw in a new Lundgren (that probably won't sound a epic as the standard M8)
> Still charge wayyyyy more


 
The only thing this has in common with the RG8 and RGA8 is the outline, and in the case of the RGA8 the hardware. 

You're either illiterate or trolling.


----------



## Chuck

WoO making himself look like a real goon ITT

OT: I'm excited for these. I probably wouldn't get one(too long scale length) but I'd like to play one and it's good to see the M8M in a affordable version


----------



## facepalm66

Dunno, I have bad experience with lundgrens, and don't really fancy them.
But still better than 2228 I THINK!


----------



## kevdes93

WANT


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wings of Obsidian said:


> You mean 28.2"?



Strike two. One more and you're out.


----------



## guitarman1990

i checked on a couple of USA online retailers like guitarcenter and so on but they dont have them yet why does australia have them and not the usa?


----------



## MetalBuddah

guitarman1990 said:


> i checked on a couple of USA online retailers like guitarcenter and so on but they dont have them yet why does australia have them and not the usa?



Because the USA isn't the center of the universe


----------



## Kroaton

As much as I like the ideea of this, I seriously wonder how many people will pay 1500-1900$ for an instrument built in Indonesia when the 2228 (Japan made, 27" scale) is cheaper and also features a neck pickup.


----------



## guitarman1990

LOL but really if australia has them right now will the usa get them in a couple of weeks the poster says 28/8 thats next month i cant wait that long lol


----------



## MetalBuddah

Kroaton said:


> As much as I like the ideea of this, I seriously wonder how many people will pay 1500-1900$ for an instrument built in Indonesia when the 2228 (Japan made, 27" scale) is cheaper and also features a neck pickup.



Well, it is 29.4" and has the lungdren and a lot of people did complain about the high price of the M8M. I think there is definitely a market. Ibanez knows what it is doing, they wouldn't be making a production guitar like this is the market wasn't there.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

canuck brian said:


> Re-tool CNC machines
> Get new programming
> License Lundgren pickups, possibly create new model with the "P"
> Royalty fees to Meshuggah
> New marketing material


It's also being built by the Premium builders versus the normal Indo guys. 



Kroaton said:


> As much as I like the ideea of this, I seriously wonder how many people will pay 1500-1900$ for an instrument built in Indonesia when the 2228 (Japan made, 27" scale) is cheaper and also features a neck pickup.


This is way more appealing to me than a RG2228.


----------



## Anthonok

NEED


----------



## Lorcan Ward

One of these would Rich's full setups would result in an awesome 8 string.

Abasi model next? Maybe even one of Jake's LACS? Hopefully prestige this time.


----------



## StevenC

drawnacrol said:


> Abasi model next? Maybe even one of Jake's LACS? Hopefully prestige this time.



I'm thinking we could see a Javier Premium sig next, or Fredrik's Stoneman.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Lundgren Official posted on one of the Facebook posts about this that they are glad to provide pickups for these guitars.


----------



## kevdes93

I dont think we'd see the stoneman, i think it was just a one off lacs for frederik. Maybe jake bowens sweet titan?


----------



## MustBeWasabi

MF_Kitten said:


> You obviously didn't read the thread, go back and try again



whats the difference to this that is worth $4000??

Ibanez M8M Meshuggah - Thomann sterreich


----------



## Jonathan20022

I would buy a Jake Bowen Prestige/Premium Titan in an instant. And this is is a great move, when they start selling used they'll be even more of a steal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MustBeWasabi said:


> whats the difference to this that is worth $4000??
> 
> Ibanez M8M Meshuggah - Thomann sterreich



Better woods, possibly a better pickup (unless Lundgren says otherwise), different neck joint and it's hand-built in a guitar shop ran by 5 people, so the labor most likely isn't cheap.


----------



## kris_jammage

MustBeWasabi said:


> whats the difference to this that is worth $4000??
> 
> Ibanez M8M Meshuggah - Thomann sterreich



Alot. Read and compare the spec.


----------



## NickS

Well, it looks like this will be my first Ibanez guitar


----------



## kevdes93

i put this on their FB page
"Hi Ibanez! Will the new meshuggah m80m be available in the u.s.?"

their response

"Hey Kevin! The M80M would make an awesome addition to our lineup. Sadly, we do not yet have any specific information on production for this in the United States. We will definitely keep you guys updated if we hear anything though!"


time to kill myself


----------



## MaxOfMetal

kevdes93 said:


> i put this on their FB page
> "Hi Ibanez! Will the new meshuggah m80m be available in the u.s.?"
> 
> their response
> 
> "Hey Kevin! The M80M would make an awesome addition to our lineup. Sadly, we do not yet have any specific information on production for this in the United States. We will definitely keep you guys updated if we hear anything though!"
> 
> 
> time to kill myself


 
Well, HUSA is often out of the loop. I've had to inform them of guitars in thier own lineup before.


----------



## kevdes93

hopefully youre right, i asked them about that new wenge neck premium too. have yet to hear back


----------



## ddk

Looks like I'm in the minority... I'm a bit disappointed. Was hoping for an "accessible" M8M with identical specs to the Sugi build, except mass produced with less attention to detail, non-hand picked woods, etc. So much of what I find attractive about the M8M is the neck through joint, and the finish on the body and neck that wears away with play time. Love how the neck starts to show through the finish on the front and back of the body as the finish wears away  The M80M to me just looks... fake


----------



## Alekke

OK, the M8P is the same thing as the M8. The "P", as I suspected, stands for plastic bobbins. All the M8's will be made this way. 
Says the maker himself!
This is a very good thing. For this guitar anyway. I like the fiber bobbins M8 better.


----------



## leonardo7

I think the price of the M8M is because they wanted to go all out and have them made in the absolute best fitting Custom Shop they could find short of the actual LACS. They accomplished that. The Sugi Custom Shop makes top shelf stuff.

I know that these will be cheap in comparison, but will definitely be trying to get one to try out, even if I have to pay a couple hundred just to test it out then re sell it at the loss of that few hundred. Its worth a couple hundred to try it out for a month or two to really see for myself, especially if I keep the Lundgren and put in a Nazgul or something.


----------



## DTay47

I really, really like this guitar... except for one thing; the price. I know, I know, it is so much less than the M8M! But this is only a premium guitar... I remember a few short years ago Prestige guitars were selling for less than $1500 new, and now premium's are selling for $1500? It really seems like Ibanez is using the premium line to increase the price of the prestige line. I realize that this is a signature (increase in price) and an 8 string (another increase in price), but is it really necessary to increase so much? I guess Ibanez must know what they are doing... but what they are doing is maximizing profit I guess.


----------



## Jzbass25

So can we hope for a premium Tosin model? haha


----------



## silent suicide

This is IMO totally worth it..
I would probably even wait until they pop up used, to get one..
Smart move Ibanez..


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Not reading through all the replies but OMG YES ASH BODY IBANEZ YOU DIDN'T .... UP


----------



## AVH

Ok gang....the cat was let out of the bag I see. We've been sitting on this for months, and after long last you finally got what you've been wanting, an affordable Meshuggah sig.  

Yes it does really exist, and I've personally inspected these (there were two protos) when they first came in, and they are really good instruments that should cater to those wanting the Mesh signature 29.4 scale with a Lundgren as standard at a lower price point. 

I predict these will do very well - there's nothing stopping those wanting an Mesh sig now. Available very shortly 

Here's one pic, and you can check out the rest here


----------



## FireInside

hell yes!


----------



## leonardo7

AVH said:


> Ok gang....the cat was let out of the bag I see. We've been sitting on this for months, and after long last you finally got what you've been wanting, an affordable Meshuggah sig.
> 
> Yes it does really exist, and I've personally inspected these (there were two protos) when they first came in, and they are really good instruments that should cater to those wanting the Mesh signature 29.4 scale with a Lundgren as standard at a lower price point.
> 
> I predict these will do very well - there's nothing stopping those wanting an Mesh sig now. Available very shortly



Where were the prototypes that you have examined made?


----------



## metal_sam14

Oh man, this guitar hit SSO's G-spot hard


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

This is fantastic news! I hope that this paves the way for a Premium TAM.


----------



## AVH

leonardo7 said:


> Where were the prototypes that you have examined made?



These are Indo made, but frankly the quality of the Indo-made stuff has been very, very good lately. I'm sure the QC on these, being a dedicated sig, will be stringent. Despite what some may think, Ibanez is actually very aware of what people are saying and asking for.


----------



## leonardo7

It looks quite decent in those pics you took.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

This would be cool.


----------



## Zhysick

I was pretty sure 27" was long enough for me 'til I saw this...

ME WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

1 pickup
made in Indonesia
$2000

who would buy this


----------



## DavidLopezJr

These specs are amazing:
-Ash Body
-Lundgren M8P
-29.4 scale length
-KTS Titanum Rods
-Hardshell Included
-Made in the Premium Factory
-Allen Approved
-All for under $1500 USD most likely

Only thing I'm not a fan of is the bridge but it's understandable since it's a sig. My only question is what paint finish does the body have? Will it wear down like Meshuggah's actually do?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> 1 pickup
> made in Indonesia
> $2000
> 
> who would buy this




If a known, skilled Luthier from America or Japan moved to Indonesia and made guitars, would the guitars be less desirable than if he made them in his home country?


----------



## xCaptainx

Hell, I'd buy this. Or play it at least, lol. Looks great. I love one pickup guitars.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

HighGain510 said:


> I'm not even an 8 string guy and I'm happy to see this!  I'd love to see a more affordable version of the M8M come out, honestly.
> 
> 
> That also secretly gives me hope maybe we'll get REALLY lucky and see a Premium version of the TAM100....  Same/similar specs as the TAM100 (i.e. leave those sexy REAL DiMarzios in there, Ibanez!) but made in the Premium factory so the price could be 1/3 of the Japanese-build TAM100 and I'd be sold!  If this is real, kudos to Ibanez, that's a smart move on their part and I'd think these would sell well and it would be smart on their part to have Premium sig models for folks who don't want to spend $3-6K+ on the expensive artist sig models.
> 
> Also to the comment about wondering if these will affect the resale on the M8M, perhaps, however the guys who are HARDCORE Meshuggah fans likely already ponied up the $6K for those. My guess is most guys won't sell them or if they were going to, they're already listed like the one that hit the for sale section on here recently.  The guys who are willing to pay the premium for the neck-thru build and Sugi production would likely still pay a premium for a used one, but honestly the specs on this are close enough that it might take a bite out of the pool of potential used buyers who would have no problem "settling" for this thing instead.  The specs on the M80M are not too shabby if you want to get something relatively close to the Meshuggah guitar rig without dropping $6K, IMO!



I second the idea of a cheaper TAM100. I'd buy that in a heartbeat considering the only thing stopping me from getting an 8 string RG is the lack of pickguard (and boring colors)


----------



## decoy205

AVH said:


> These are Indo made, but frankly the quality of the Indo-made stuff has been very, very good lately. I'm sure the QC on these, being a dedicated sig, will be stringent. Despite what some may think, Ibanez is actually very aware of what people are saying and asking for.



Very cool. I'm glad they are releasing these! Might be the only sig guitar I'd ever buy. 

Since they are listening time to release a reverse headstock 7 please!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I can see this being used by touring musicians who use the M8M for recording, but don't want to take it out on the road. At least, that's what I'd do with it, were I able to afford both.

Also, while the Ad says $2000, it'll probably really be around $1500.


----------



## xxvicarious

So many haters on this guitar. 

I'm buying one the moment they're released in the US.



MrPepperoniNipples said:


> 1 pickup
> made in Indonesia
> $2000
> 
> who would buy this



I would. I'd take this Premium M80M over a TAM100 anyday.
I'm extremely happy it's Ash and not Alder, and I'm extremely
happy it's a bolt on neck.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> 1 pickup
> made in Indonesia
> $2000
> 
> who would buy this



*raises hand*
Who gives a flying .... where it's made if it's a nice guitar?

Looking back, I'm sorta bugged that the fretboard is rosewood.  But, I can always get the neck replaced.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Zeno said:


> I can see this being used by touring musicians who use the M8M for recording, but don't want to take it out on the road. At least, that's what I'd do with it, were I able to afford both.
> 
> Also, while the Ad says $2000, it'll probably really be around $1500.



Remember, that ad is in AU dollars. The MSRP for this in the states will probably be around $1800 and then you really could look anywhere from like $1300-$1500 when it hits retail. So this is actually a really good deal


The swamp ash in that picture above looks incredible with the finish. I really want to get my hands on one of these so badly


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Yeah, if MSRP is $1800, this'll probably be around $1350, given the Seafoam green premium Jem is around $1850 msrp, and goes for $1400


----------



## Datura

If its $1999 in Australia, it will be free everywhere else.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Aaaaaaaand I'm getting one. I don't have nearly enough money. And I have several other things I actually NEED before this... BUT IT WILL BE MINE!


----------



## vilk

why the .... did I just buy a 2228?


----------



## Curt

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> 1 pickup
> made in Indonesia
> $2000
> 
> who would buy this


 
Do you follow this place closely at all? The three common 8 string complaints are about price, scale, and stock pickups.

This checks all the boxes for everyone who wanted a long scale 8, with a good passive for under 3k. 

Myself excluded as I prefer fanned frets on an 8.


----------



## Jzbass25

I want one of these and I don't even think I would like the scale length... but it seems too hot not to pass up haha.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Jzbass25 said:


> I want one of these and I don't even think I would like the scale length... but it seems too hot not to pass up haha.



Hey dude, get one, hate it, and sell it to me for half price.


----------



## Jzbass25

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Hey dude, get one, hate it, and sell it to me for half price.



 It would probably end up becoming a no-solo only guitar. That's why I said earlier in the thread I want a premium Tam100, I want an 8 string but that scale length would accommodate both soloing and chugging.


----------



## axxessdenied

Hmmm... Meshuggah Sig model coming out for 1/3rd of the price.... people still complaining...  .... me. If you wanted a guitar that is like the M8M. Then buy an M8M. If you can't afford it.... maybe you should work more? (directed at all the people who whine about the price of the m8m)
The M8M is clearly NOT overpriced since it has been selling well. And, this M80M should be a fantastic guitar.

NO, IT IS NOT AN M8M AND YOU SHOULD NOT EXPECT IT TO BE! 
Looking forward to trying one. I might actually contemplate buying one... but Made in Indonesia.... might wait for used ones to pop up.


----------



## Jzbass25

I didn't see any whiners but I don't see a reason to whine, the UV premium and messuggah premium imo are pretty good deals but I'm the kind of guy who would probably save my money, then I'd go crazy and then end up buying the japanese model.


----------



## Curt

If 8 strings were my thing, the m8m would have been mine. Price doesn't bother me much, just means more saving. But you are also talking to the guy spending just about 5k each for his 2 of his next guitars and is considering one that pushes 10k someday. I am not really the need it now type, I already have gear I am satisfied with.


----------



## jeleopard

This is going to be my first 8 string. 

I hope I like it. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## axxessdenied

Curt said:


> If 8 strings were my thing, the m8m would have been mine. Price doesn't bother me much, just means more saving. But you are also talking to the guy spending just about 5k each for his 2 of his next guitars and is considering one that pushes 10k someday. I am not really the need it now type, I already have gear I am satisfied with.



We're lucky we don't play instruments that are actually expensive


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Jzbass25 said:


> It would probably end up becoming a no-solo only guitar. That's why I said earlier in the thread I want a premium Tam100, I want an 8 string but that scale length would accommodate both soloing and chugging.


You can solo on these, it's just that bending and vibrato are way more intensive


----------



## Stompmeister

Just pulled the trigger on 1 of 4 in Australia. NGD soon i spose


----------



## Damo707

Made in indoneisia? Id still buy it for what it is if i had 2k to drop on something basically unplayable for my small hands sigh..


----------



## SavM

This is amazing! Phwoooaaaarrrr! Best thing since sliced bread


----------



## JaeSwift

I think that if the streetprice sits somewhere around the 1k-lower 1.5k mark it would be a very good price point and this is definitely a token that Ibanez really knows what they are doing. 

Slightly disappointing that it isn't a neck-thru but at this scale-length it would cost significantly more maple and probably was too much of a CNC headache. I personally would rather have seen them shove in a standard Ibby passive 8 pickup (WITH a normal route) and go with a neck-thru construction rather than a bolt-on with a ''cheap'' Lundgren M8.

By all accounts, the next premium ERG sig should be Tosin's. Fairly certain it will keep it's Wenge neck; going to guess the body will be Ash in a full milky-gray finish. I hope at least; I hate the crappy photo-flame veneers on the premiums ;<_<


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

baron samedi said:


> why the .... did I just buy a 2228?



You're probably better off with a 2228  i'd be much happier with the white 2228 over this.


----------



## Haunted Cereal

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> You're probably better off with a 2228  i'd be much happier with the white 2228 over this.



I kinda hate my 2228, it barely leaves its case anymore. If these had existed a few years ago when I got mine I definitely would've snagged one instead. 27" really just isn't practical for anything below F#. I can get away with an F but anything lower is either flub on the bottom or overly bright and harsh on the rest of the strings. It's really tricky to find the right tonal balance between my amp and getting the string size to be an acceptable tension but not dark and muddy. These are at a low enough price point, especially when they start showing up used, that it would be worth picking one up rather than just going custom. You can probably find a used 2228 for as much as these will go for new as well.


----------



## Stompmeister

Lundgren themselves confirmed on facebook that the pickups you've seen in Ola's one were prototype pickups of a completely different model. Lundgren said themselves that the pickups in this ARE Lundgren M8's but with plastic bobbins instead of fiber board. They are sonically the same.


----------



## underthecurve

JaeSwift said:


> Slightly disappointing that it isn't a neck-thru but at this scale-length it would cost significantly more maple and probably was too much of a CNC headache. I personally would rather have seen them shove in a standard Ibby passive 8 pickup (WITH a normal route) and go with a neck-thru construction rather than a bolt-on with a ''cheap'' Lundgren M8.



I'd like to see a neck through as much as the next guy. The decision to make these bolt on has less to do with offering specs with a low build cost to meet a price point, and more to do with not wanting to cannibalize their higher spec models. 

As stated before, Ibanez has made cheap neck throughs in the past and other companies are doing it currently. The bolt on vs neck through was a sales decision not a production cost decision. 

Also, do you think there is a sonic difference between the fiber bobbin pickups and the "cheap" plastic bobbins?


----------



## Curt

axxessdenied said:


> We're lucky we don't play instruments that are actually expensive


 Classical guitars, Archtops, and Grand Pianos to name a few. The local studio owner has a grand piano that he bought USED for 30k.


----------



## AVH

You guys are putting way too much focus on the Lundgren...Johan changed the bobbins from the older fiberboard to the usual plastic bobbins (like _every_ other companies) primarily for endurance reasons, as the old ones had a tendency to warp and get rather funky from sweat absorption. You should've seen the really old ones on the early Meshuggah guitars . Plus they do look better too. They are certainly not 'cheap' in any way, they're still the _exact same pickup sonically_. 

We're all set straight now, ok?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So... No budget Lundgren?

Sad day. 

Oh well, pretty cool they could get Lundgrens on a Premium.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

underthecurve said:


> I'd like to see a neck through as much as the next guy. The decision to make these bolt on has less to do with offering specs with a low build cost to meet a price point, and more to do with not wanting to cannibalize their higher spec models.
> 
> As stated before, Ibanez has made cheap neck throughs in the past and other companies are doing it currently. The bolt on vs neck through was a sales decision not a production cost decision.
> 
> Also, do you think there is a sonic difference between the fiber bobbin pickups and the "cheap" plastic bobbins?


 
 

I like the cut of your jib, sir. 



AVH said:


> You guys are putting way too much focus on the Lundgren...Johan changed the bobbins from the older fiberboard to the usual plastic bobbins (like _every_ other companies) primarily for endurance reasons, as the old ones had a tendency to warp and get rather funky from sweat absorption. You should've seen the really old ones on the early Meshuggah guitars . Plus they do look better too. They are certainly not 'cheap' in any way, they're still the _exact same pickup sonically_.
> 
> We're all set straight now, ok?


 
But Allen, it doesn't look cool and different anymore, surely that means it'll sound like shit now.


----------



## Curt

I do wonder how many who have been waiting for this to happen will actually buy them since everyone and their mother is complaining about not getting a MIJ Neck-thru with a Lundgren for under 2k...


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

It sounds like two of the four from the link in the first post are already spoken for... I wonder how long it will be before more will arrive? I'm definitely down for one of these, but I have to sort out my finances first and all four will surely be gone by then. 

My desire to own an RG8 has been entirely supplanted. I must have an M80M.

Must!


----------



## Rook

I don't really mind the bolt on thing.

I'll probably get one of these but now that I've slept it off a bit, I'll almost definitely still buy a Sugi M8M someday too.


----------



## jephjacques

I can't wait for the surge of "this thing is too hard to play!" and "I need more than one pickup!" posts we're gonna get in a couple months


----------



## jephjacques

Rook said:


> I don't really mind the bolt on thing.
> 
> I'll probably get one of these but now that I've slept it off a bit, I'll almost definitely still buy a Sugi M8M someday too.



You've been drooling over the M8M since before I started posting here, if you don't buy one someday I will be HEARTBROKEN


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Jzbass25 said:


> I want one of these and I don't even think I would like the scale length... but it seems too hot not to pass up haha.



I feel it. Never used an 8 string, and I actually only have one CD in my whole collection that 8s appear on, and the guitar work is pretty uninspired (it's the Misery Signals vocalists solo album), and I think 7s go low enough.

That being said, Im curious enough about 8 strings to invest in one someday, and this thing seems like the coolest option out there


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

jephjacques said:


> I can't wait for the surge of "this thing is too hard to play!" and "I need more than one pickup!" posts we're gonna get in a couple months



I'm already thinking about choices for a neck pickup and have decided who I'm going to get to route and install it. 

In pretty much every other way though, this guitar seems perfect for me.


----------



## jwade

I haven't played with any Lundgren pickups before. Are they going to be any good for anything other than low heavy chunk chunk chunk stuff?


----------



## Rook

They're great for all kinds of things, it's a very versatile pickup indeed, if there were a pickup that instantly made you sound like Meshuggah believe me I'd use it all the time hahaha.

The M8 is great, most people who pass judgement on it here typically haven't actually tried it.

EDIT: And would you believe, thanks to my awesome friend, the opportunity to buy one is on the horizon....


----------



## sevenstringj

This will be their best 8-string, at least until they put out something with an Edge Zero bridge.  Longer scale, better wood, better pickup. It's that simple.


----------



## Stompmeister

'Hi Jeremy
Thanks for the order, just letting you know, you have the first (of two) of these coming into the country at the end of August
We cannot ship this till it arrives in Australia, but as soon as we have more info ill let you know
Regards

Greg Sher
Online Sales Manager'


----------



## Krucifixtion

Honestly, I think it's real cool that Ibanez are putting these out. I actually want one, but it's hard for me to totally justify when I already own an RG2228. However, I really like 28"+ scales for rhythms. I like the way Ash bodies sound too. I don't really care that much that it's not a neck through. Maybe if I can sell some more gear I might considering picking one up for the hell of it. There's no way I would ever buy an M8M, because if I was going to spend that kind of money I would want at least a neck pickup too and I would never drop that kind of money on just one guitar.


----------



## Mr GriND

Now, it's possibly fujigen make. read here : Ibanez Announce Affordable Meshuggah Signature Guitar - M80M


----------



## leonardo7

Mr GriND said:


> Now, it's possibly fujigen make. read here : Ibanez Announce Affordable Meshuggah Signature Guitar - M80M



Definitely not Japan made. Not for that cheap. Also, the protos were Indonesian. Definitely not Japan made.


----------



## simonXsludge

This is really good news and I can't say I didn't see it coming. Maybe not that soon, but I was speculating for 2014.

*+*
Ash is a great tonewood for low tunings and I also don't mind the bolt-on neck. Sure, a neck-thru looks sexier, but bolt-ons usually sound a little snappier. Allen confirms this in his dedicated M80M post on his website. And he also says the neck profile is between the M8M and 2228. Sounds good to me then!

*-*
I used to have a Lundgren M8 and didn't like it, so I swopped it for a D Activator 8 and I'm not looking back. I guess I'd do the same with this guitar and throw in a white DA8. I don't like that it has the hardware and especially the nut of the RGA8. I hated it on my old RGA8, it just seemed so cheap. Nothing that can't be upgraded, though.

All in all this will be f_uck_ing awesome and it's pretty much what everyone has been asking for, so good move, Ibanez! I will try and very likely buy one as soon as they hit the German market.


----------



## AVH

Mr GriND said:


> Now, it's possibly fujigen make. read here : Ibanez Announce Affordable Meshuggah Signature Guitar - M80M



No, it's Indo made. <digs out pics again> Here's a back of headstock prototype shot. 







Ok?


----------



## Tordah

What was the tuner quality lke? I notice it's not Hipshot like the M8M.


----------



## axxessdenied

Any word on availability in North America?


----------



## Stompmeister

Already got locking hipshots to put on this bad boy > when i get it.


----------



## kris_jammage

I'm waiting on a local(Ireland) Ibanez dealer to get back to me about availability/release dates. Should hear back today or tomorrow.


----------



## kchay

I still wouldn't go for it; I mean, awesome specs, but I just don't "djent" enough.
Because that's what we'd all do, right? 

But seriously though, not my thing. I still love the idea of 2 pickups.
That scale also tosses up the appearance a bit, IMO.


----------



## MetalBuddah

kchay said:


> I still wouldn't go for it; I mean, awesome specs, but I just don't "djent" enough.
> Because that's what we'd all do, right?
> 
> But seriously though, not my thing. I still love the idea of 2 pickups.
> That scale also tosses up the appearance a bit, IMO.



I wouldn't "djent" on it....I would play death metal


----------



## bnosam

MetalBuddah said:


> I wouldn't "djent" on it....I would play death metal


Intense brootalz death metal


----------



## MetalBuddah

bnosam said:


> Intense brootalz death metal



that is actually very accurate


----------



## Galius

Stompmeister said:


> Already got locking hipshots to put on this bad boy > when i get it.


Wouldnt that be pointless with a locking nut?


----------



## MetalBuddah

Galius said:


> Wouldnt that be pointless with a locking nut?



Maybe a little redundant but it makes string changes a hell of a lot easier


----------



## larry

MetalBuddah said:


> Maybe a little redundant but it makes string changes a hell of a lot easier



Yup. Have planet waves auto trim locking tuners on my m8m and string changes are fast. Tuning posts are very tidy too


----------



## Curt

Dammit SSO, I don't even play 8's anymore and I want one. 

If not just for the chance to finally try a lundgren.


----------



## JaeSwift

underthecurve said:


> I'd like to see a neck through as much as the next guy. The decision to make these bolt on has less to do with offering specs with a low build cost to meet a price point, and more to do with not wanting to cannibalize their higher spec models.
> 
> As stated before, Ibanez has made cheap neck throughs in the past and other companies are doing it currently. The bolt on vs neck through was a sales decision not a production cost decision.
> 
> Also, do you think there is a sonic difference between the fiber bobbin pickups and the "cheap" plastic bobbins?



I didn't know Lundgren switched to plastic bobbins; obviously there is no perceivable sonic difference so that deserves a . I thought it'd be unlikely for there to be a Lundgren in a Premium Ibby but it's pretty cool to see that they have the proper M8 in it.

Regarding the neck thru thing, it sounds plausible but take this in for the sake of argument; If cannibalization is the case, why do people buy Prestige's at all? There are many Indo made Ibby's identical to the prestige counterparts; why would anyone buy an S420 over a S5470 when they are near identical in specs? Because Ibanez has branded the normal ones, Prestige line and Premium line well enough so that people can differentiate them from each other. That's why I think cannibalization would not take place; people know the difference between a $5k Meshuggah sig and a $1k Meshuggah sig, even when they are both made by Ibanez.


----------



## Philligan

Galius said:


> Wouldnt that be pointless with a locking nut?



If/when I get one of these those locks are coming right off  I've never locked the nut and used fine tuners on any of the Floyd style bridges I've owned, I just end up blocking them and treating the guitar like a regular hardtail.

I'd probably just go for the standard exposed gear Hipshots, those things are super sexy.


----------



## ShredWizard

I find it hilarious that people are concerned about there being a neck-through on a guitar that for 99% of those who get it will be played with a shitload of distortion and processing. Some of the best tones ever have been made with players using bolt ons anyway. Ibanez comes out with as close to Meshuggahs customs as you could ever hope for at a reasonable price point and it still isnt good enough for the gearwhores!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JaeSwift said:


> Regarding the neck thru thing, it sounds plausible but take this in for the sake of argument; If cannibalization is the case, why do people buy Prestige's at all? There are many Indo made Ibby's identical to the prestige counterparts; why would anyone buy an S420 over a S5470 when they are near identical in specs? Because Ibanez has branded the normal ones, Prestige line and Premium line well enough so that people can differentiate them from each other. That's why I think cannibalization would not take place; people know the difference between a $5k Meshuggah sig and a $1k Meshuggah sig, even when they are both made by Ibanez.



Indo, more specifically Premium, Ibanez models have cut into Prestige sales, which has lead to the subsequent removal of the lower Prestige models from the market. That wasn't a mistake or an accident. Ibanez wanted to undercut themselves to further the future of the Premium line. Ibanez isn't dumb, they know that the majority base their purchase on specs vs. price, and not origin anymore. Considering how well the Premium line is doing, they've made the right choice. 

It's for model separation, not cost.


----------



## HighGain510

No fiberboard Lungren M8?! Damn those cheap plastic bobbins!!! Good thing other boutique pickup winders don't use those awful-sounding plastic bobbins like... BKP, WCR, Lolllar, Wolfetone etc... wait a minute....


----------



## MetalBuddah

HighGain510 said:


> No fiberboard Lungren M8?! Damn those cheap plastic bobbins!!! Good thing other boutique pickup winders don't use those awful-sounding plastic bobbins like... BKP, WCR, Lolllar, Wolfetone etc... wait a minute....



Curse those boutique pickup winders!


----------



## Philligan

HighGain510 said:


> No fiberboard Lungren M8?! Damn those cheap plastic bobbins!!! Good thing other boutique pickup winders don't use those awful-sounding plastic bobbins like... BKP, WCR, Lolllar, Wolfetone etc... wait a minute....



Those cheap bastards. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Indo, more specifically Premium, Ibanez models have cut into Prestige sales, which has lead to the subsequent removal of the lower Prestige models from the market. That wasn't a mistake or an accident. Ibanez wanted to undercut themselves to further the future of the Premium line. Ibanez isn't dumb, they know that the majority base their purchase on specs vs. price, and not origin anymore. Considering how well the Premium line is doing, they've made the right choice.
> 
> It's for model separation, not cost.



That's not really a bad thing, though, is it? I was watching some pawn show (the Canadian one) and the one guy was trying to sell an Orville LP copy. The pawn guy asked why he would buy a cheap Japanese knock-off when he could pay around a grand for a lower end real Gibson.

Japanese guitars weren't always so highly thought of, then when people started really liking them Korea became the place for cheap guitars. Now everyone mourns the great Korean Ibanezes (kind of ) and Indos are the new standard for affordable guitars. If the guitars made there are good, though, it doesn't really matter where they're from. Cheap guitars are cheap because of quality of components, build process, and QC - not country of origin.

I haven't played many Premiums, but the two I did play both played great. Maybe Indonesia will end up becoming the new Japan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Philligan said:


> That's not really a bad thing, though, is it?



I wasn't implying that it was. I think it's great that the country of origin is meaning less and less every year. 

That doesn't mean that I don't take a little pride in buying first world instruments, I'm just not going to sit there and tell you I'm buying first world because it's better for that reason.


----------



## MetalBuddah

If anything, it just makes the Japanese ones even more rare/valuable which can be a big benefit to the massive amount of Ibanez whoring here 

I honestly haven't played a newer non-japan Ibanez that I haven't liked. Both of my Ibanez guitars are Indonesian (RG220b and RG7421 2013) and play just as well as the Prestige models I have played.


----------



## wat

29.4" scale 

Lol meshuggah riffs are the only thing you could even play on it


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't know why folks think that any Ibanez guitars (or a lot of other stuff discussed on this site) are going to magically become collectible. If MIJ Ibanez guitars from 30 years ago aren't collectors' items, what makes you think the ones made 3 months ago will be?  

As for the M8Ms, they're still incredibly niche and are in production until further notice. Maybe in a few decades, when Meshuggah are introduced into the Rock N' Roll Hall of Fame lol they'll be worth what they were new, but scarcity doesn't define collect-ability.


----------



## Chuck

whoops


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Double whoops


----------



## 77zark77

If I could choose, I'd better wait for an M7M, one string less but same quality


----------



## Tordah

Philligan said:


> Japanese guitars weren't always so highly thought of, then when people started really liking them Korea became the place for cheap guitars. Now everyone mourns the great Korean Ibanezes (kind of ) and Indos are the new standard for affordable guitars. If the guitars made there are good, though, it doesn't really matter where they're from. Cheap guitars are cheap because of quality of components, build process, and QC - not country of origin.
> 
> I haven't played many Premiums, but the two I did play both played great. Maybe Indonesia will end up becoming the new Japan.



It's what's called the 'Flying Geese' effect. East Asian industries are handed down to the 'less developed' in the region due to cheaper labour. You watch, in a decade's time, Ibanez Premiums will be made in Vietnam. Luckily the technology is diffused as well, so no issues there.


----------



## Philligan

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wasn't implying that it was. I think it's great that the country of origin is meaning less and less every year.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I don't take a little pride in buying first world instruments, I'm just not going to sit there and tell you I'm buying first world because it's better for that reason.



I wasn't disagreeing with you, more asking  It just came across wrong, sorry man 

I'm excited. There's no production guitar like this on the market (aside from Agiles) - it's awesome that Ibanez is mass-producing something this specific. I hope it does well, and is around long enough that I'll be able to buy one


----------



## leonardo7

Indonesian made could have inferior fretwork and the fret edges will be sharp. The paint could have drip marks in the pickup routes. The woods sourced will be of a very cheap nature, or it will be the B stock and reject wood shipped from the Japan shop. The hardware will be the cheapest available. The electronics will be cheaply done. The overall consistency from piece to piece will vary. When you pay more for the M8M you are paying for consistency. Its like going to an ultra fancy restaurant. You wont get wilted lettuce or bad food because the chef throws out the bad stuff. You pay a higher cost because the waste is greater to ensure that every piece that goes to the customer is the best of the best. You are not paying for this type of tightwad scrutiny when you buy an Indonesian made Ibanez. You just arent. Regardless, I am getting one to see for myself.


----------



## simonXsludge

leonardo7 said:


> When you pay more for the M8M you are paying for consistency.


I'd take less consistency for a discount of $6000, hahaha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

shitsøn;3631974 said:


> I'd take less consistency for a discount of $6000, hahaha.



Strictly 7 would like an order from you.


----------



## simonXsludge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Strictly 7 would like an order from you.


Haha, no. I was being slightly ironic, but consistency alone is not really something that makes me wanna spend the upcharge for the M8M. 

I also don't think that "fret edges will be sharp". I have had Prestige, Premium and Standard Ibbys and it's not like it's a fact that any non-Prestige has sharp fret edges. I am sure they are gonna be great value for the money. The Premium Green Dot is getting great reviews as well, and it's the most expensive Premium so far... so I believe this M80M will be very solid, especially with a few minor upgrades.


----------



## leonardo7

Forgive me if I missed it but why are we all thinking this will be a "Premium" line guitar? The new RG7421 is made in Indonesia and isnt Premium. I played one and it was actually pretty nice I must admit. But the frets were definitely slightly sharp on the edges. Played and sounded great though.

Lets also not forget that the M8M is the "real" Meshuggah sig. This is the budget version. If these turn out to be sub par then people cant consider it to be a disgrace or anything. Its the budget line. I am eager to try one out though. Im glad its ash, not swamp ash cause everything lately seems to be the swamp ash variety. Basically the same thing though. I think it will sound great! The Lundgren and long scale are what make it for me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> Forgive me if I missed it but why are we all thinking this will be a "Premium" line guitar?



The stores advertising it are listing it as a Premium, which is backed up by the Premium Signature naming convention used.


----------



## HighGain510

leonardo7 said:


> Indonesian made could have inferior fretwork and the fret edges will be sharp. The paint could have drip marks in the pickup routes. The woods sourced will be of a very cheap nature, or it will be the B stock and reject wood shipped from the Japan shop. The hardware will be the cheapest available. The electronics will be cheaply done. The overall consistency from piece to piece will vary. When you pay more for the M8M you are paying for consistency. Its like going to an ultra fancy restaurant. You wont get wilted lettuce or bad food because the chef throws out the bad stuff. You pay a higher cost because the waste is greater to ensure that every piece that goes to the customer is the best of the best. You are not paying for this type of tightwad scrutiny when you buy an Indonesian made Ibanez. You just arent. Regardless, I am getting one to see for myself.



That was not my experience at all with the Premium line. I still have my RG927, no sharp fret edges, no electronics issues and the wood isn't low quality. I played another one that Ryan picked up and it was just as nice as mine. I think you're making a ton of (fairly inaccurate) generalizations.


----------



## leonardo7

HighGain510 said:


> That was not my experience at all with the Premium line. I still have my RG927, no sharp fret edges, no electronics issues and the wood isn't low quality. I played another one that Ryan picked up and it was just as nice as mine. I think you're making a ton of (fairly inaccurate) generalizations.



Thats awesome you guys had good experiences. I guess theres hope for these, not that I was doubting, I just dont expect them to be on par with the M8M. Alot of people dont seem to understand why the M8M costs so much more and I was just trying to explain possibilities as to why it costs more I guess.

I havent played a Premium line guitar yet but from what everyone says the Premium line is better than the non Premium Indo stuff? I played the new Indo made RG7421, not a premium.


----------



## InfinityCollision

I should hope the QC will be better given that the 7421 costs less than a third of what this is expected to street for.


----------



## leonardo7

MaxOfMetal said:


> The stores advertising it are listing it as a Premium, which is backed up by the Premium Signature naming convention used.



What do you mean by "signature naming convention used"? I dont get what that is. I still dont have proof from Ibanez or a legitimate source that this is Premium. Do you?  Im just reading alot about the Premium line being associated with this guitar and I dont know what to really think. Is the quality going to be on par with Premium or on par with the non Premium Indo stuff? It also appears as though the link to the add in the OP is removed


----------



## Matt_D_

damn this is tempting. 

will be interesting to see where the final price sits relative to the 2228. I struggle with 26.5" scales, I cant imagine 29 *laughs*. Would be fun for super low tunings and playing meshuggah songs though. I guess I could finally throw my bass out.


----------



## tommychains

MustBeWasabi said:


> This thing costs 6000$ ( too)!!! why would you spend so much money for a guitar?? You get a car for that price!



I'm buying an Ibanez 550XH for $700. I paid $600 for my 1994 Acura Integra.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Philligan

leonardo7 said:


> Thats awesome you guys had good experiences. I guess theres hope for these, not that I was doubting, I just dont expect them to be on par with the M8M. Alot of people dont seem to understand why the M8M costs so much more and I was just trying to explain possibilities as to why it costs more I guess.
> 
> I havent played a Premium line guitar yet but from what everyone says the Premium line is better than the non Premium Indo stuff? I played the new Indo made RG7421, not a premium.



I definitely think that some people can be a bit unfair when they judge the M8M (a guitar isn't instantly worth less because it only has a bridge pickup), but I've followed most of this thread and I don't think anyone's expecting the Premium to be as good as the M8M. Hell, probably like 98% of the guys who are into 8s won't even get a chance to play the M8M to compare it. 

People are excited because the Premiums have proved to be solid so far, and this is very close to the real Meshuggah customs for 1/4 of the price or less (I'm hoping for less haha). Not to mention it's an official signature. And it has specs that are totally unique to the production market. On paper, it looks like we'll be getting a quality guitar that's hopefully reasonably priced given the specs. At the very least, it's bound to be higher quality than an Agile, for not _too_ much more than the Agiles are going for these days (and it's gonna have a pretty much universally more comfortable neck and better frets).

I need to keep away from this thread, I'm getting way too excited for this.  I love the feel of Ibanez 8s, and I'd really like an 8 with a longer scale for some variety, so this fits the bill quite nicely.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

One of my seven strng tunings i use is two steps down (G- C-F-Bb-Eb-G-C).... My RG8's are tuned a half step down, so it might be cool to buy an M80M to have that two steps down tuning and just add a low D. Then i can sell all of my seven strings and start a website called eightstring.org


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

leonardo7 said:


> What do you mean by "signature naming convention used"



"UV70", "AT10", "JEM70V", "JS24"... Use of a double-digit number.


----------



## InfinityCollision

More specifically, the use of a double-digit number and followed by a letter. Often P, occasionally something else if it's significant to the signature line (the Premium JEM is the JEM70V for example). With the exception of the JS24P, the numbers are multiples of 10.

Not hard to figure out


----------



## Edika

larry said:


> Haven't had any signs of anchor fatigue on my m8m yet, though I've only changed strings twice. FWIW, if you go to ibanezrules you'll find mij and mii variants for fx edge iii 8 hardware.






Given To Fly said:


> Retail generally means the price nobody actually pays. It's used to calculate the price you do eventually pay. So if this guitar retailed at $1300 it would cost $950 in a store.
> 
> As for the bridge, I would love Ibanez to explain why they designed the EdgeFX III with the 3rd bolt near the fine tuners. Unaware or neglectful guitar techs and owners have cause a lot of damage because of it. Having said that, I'm not sure there is a better fixed bridge available. I use the fine tuners on my RG2228 and that it. The best way to describe the EdgeFXIII is "overkill x100!" But thats great for tuning stability!



I stand corrected, I thought it was the problematic bridge that was shipping out with the RGA8's that some members had issues here. As for the retail price since it's suggested retail price is $1999 then I don't think it will go below $1000 or 1000 Euros in Europe which is not that bad for what this guitar is offering and considering the price of the M8M.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

The image in the OP with a MRSP of $1999 was Australian.

Which means that in the US they will probably be included as the toy of the week in a McDonalds Happy Meal, and given away for free on street corners after that.

Not sure where the UK sits on that scale, but I'm pretty sure you guys don't get robbed as badly as your convict outcasts.


----------



## Andromalia

shitsøn;3632122 said:


> I also don't think that "fret edges will be sharp". I have had Prestige, Premium and Standard Ibbys and it's not like it's a fact that any non-Prestige has sharp fret edges.


True, but they're common enough that it is likely you get one. My DTT700 frets could certainly cut ham when I got it, and I had to resolder some stuff. which is actually less of a problem than a finish flaw you can't fix.


----------



## HighGain510

shitsøn;3632122 said:


> Haha, no. I was being slightly ironic, but consistency alone is not really something that makes me wanna spend the upcharge for the M8M.
> 
> I also don't think that "fret edges will be sharp". I have had Prestige, Premium and Standard Ibbys and it's not like it's a fact that any non-Prestige has sharp fret edges. I am sure they are gonna be great value for the money. The Premium Green Dot is getting great reviews as well, and it's the most expensive Premium so far... so I believe this M80M will be very solid, especially with a few minor upgrades.



Agreed, and if it's a Premium build, they're supposed to have the signature balled-off "hotdog end" fretjobs like the J Custom stuff does.  The fret ends on my RG927 were great!  The fret ends in the proto picture that Dendro posted earlier definitely appears to have the balled fret ends, so unless they just did nicer fretwork for the proto (which is entirely possible, but IMO unlikely in this case) my guess is that also points to it being a Premium build as well.

Honestly I haven't seen anyone in this thread making any assumptions about getting M8M quality if they buy an M80M.  I'm pretty sure folks are just excited about the fact that they're getting 90% of the SPECS of the M8M without the $6K price tag attached, which is really a rather justified thing to be excited about IMO!


----------



## setsuna7

^Whatever Highgain said... Love my 827 so much can't think of selling it... Granted I've never owned a J Custom, but I've played one.. The frets on my premium are smooth.
So I have high hopes for the M80... will be getting me one when it hit my shores!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> What do you mean by "signature naming convention used"? I dont get what that is.



Prestige Model -> Premium Model
JEM7V -> JEM70V
JS2400 -> JS24
AT100 -> AT10
M8M -> M80M

See the pattern? 




> I still dont have proof from Ibanez or a legitimate source that this is Premium. Do you?



An authorized dealer isn't a legitimate source? According to Allen (who has provided some actual pictures) this IS happening, so why would an authorized dealer lie about these being Premium? Misrepresenting products is a good way to get your dealer authorization pulled. 

We don't know if these are Premiums for sure, but everything is pointing to them being such, from the rounded fret ends, Indonesian serial, naming scheme, posted price, store advertising them, etc.


----------



## HighGain510

MaxOfMetal said:


> Prestige Model -> Premium Model
> JEM7V -> JEM70V
> JS2400 -> JS24
> AT100 -> AT10
> M8M -> M80M
> 
> See the pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An authorized dealer isn't a legitimate source? According to Allen (who has provided some actual pictures) this IS happening, so why would an authorized dealer lie about these being Premium? Misrepresenting products is a good way to get your dealer authorization pulled.
> 
> We don't know if these are Premiums for sure, but everything is pointing to them being such, from the rounded fret ends, Indonesian serial, naming scheme, posted price, store advertising them, etc.



Agreed 100% with everything above. All signs are pointing to this being a Premium model, "uber confirmation from dealer" not withstanding.  What I want to know is does this mean that we might get to see a TAM-10 model soon?


----------



## MetalBuddah

HighGain510 said:


> Agreed 100% with everything above. All signs are pointing to this being a Premium model, "uber confirmation from dealer" not withstanding.  What I want to know is does this mean that we might get to see a TAM-10 model soon?



One can only hope, HighGain  I wouldn't even care if it didn't have the wenge neck or the outrageous top. If they do it, they should base if off of his white one with the tortoise guard. As long as it has Ionizers...


----------



## kris_jammage

I've already had a few mates asking does this mean we'll get a cheaper Tosin sig. I'd like to see one but I dont think I'd get one, the M80M would be all the 8 string I need!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HighGain510 said:


> What I want to know is does this mean that we might get to see a TAM-10 model soon?



I really doubt it. The M8M has significantly exceeded Ibanez's sales expectations at a whopping $6k each. The TAM has barely moved at two thirds the price. The M8M has proved it has the momentum to sell, even if they introduce a cheaper model, the TAM not so much. 

Even in the microcosm that is this website we've seen over half a dozen M8Ms come through, and a single TAM. 

It would be cool to see a Premium TAM, and considering it seems that just about every artist with a MIJ sig is getting a Premium one, it might just happen. 

I'd wait to see how the TAM does over the next year though. It's not exactly flying off the shelves. Ibanez usually takes that as a sign that folks don't want it.


----------



## larry

something great that this will have that my m8m does not have, are the ball fret ends. m8m ends are burr-free and well dressed, but not nicely rounded over.


----------



## jwade

HighGain510 said:


> What I want to know is does this mean that we might get to see a TAM-10 model soon?



Ibanez needs to pay attention to this thread, so many of us here would instantly order a cheaper Tosin sig. Seriously. $1500-2000 and it'd sell like crazy, especially if they just dropped the quilted maple top and painted the muhfah white.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jwade said:


> Ibanez needs to pay attention to this thread, so many of us here would instantly order a cheaper Tosin sig. Seriously. $1500-2000 and it'd sell like crazy, especially if they just dropped the quilted maple top and painted the muhfah white.



Gotta remember, it's not just up to Ibanez, but Tosin too. It's his guitar after all.


----------



## HighGain510

MaxOfMetal said:


> I really doubt it. The M8M has significantly exceeded Ibanez's sales expectations at a whopping $6k each. The TAM has barely moved at two thirds the price. The M8M has proved it has the momentum to sell, even if they introduce a cheaper model, the TAM not so much.
> 
> Even in the microcosm that is this website we've seen over half a dozen M8Ms come through, and a single TAM.
> 
> It would be cool to see a Premium TAM, and considering it seems that just about every artist with a MIJ sig is getting a Premium one, it might just happen.
> 
> I'd wait to see how the TAM does over the next year though. It's not exactly flying off the shelves. Ibanez usually takes that as a sign that folks don't want it.




Have you seen the sales figures for the TAM-100?   I know I haven't, but it also literally just came out, still a bit early to be saying they're not selling well just yet.  Honestly, I don't really play 8's but I'd consider a TAM-100 in Premium format if the price was right.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HighGain510 said:


> Have you seen the sales figures for the TAM-100?   I know I haven't, but it also literally just came out, still a bit early to be saying they're not selling well just yet.  Honestly, I don't really play 8's but I'd consider a TAM-100 in Premium format if the price was right.



I don't have sales figures, but you don't need them to see the TAMs not moving from online auctions, retailers, and overall lack of them on YouTube and forums around the web. 

Fine, let me rephrase, they're not selling well, yet.  That said, they're still being sent to retailers, so they CAN be purchased. In fact, the same one has been on Sweetwater for months. 

It's not a dig on the guitar, the player, or fans of both. It's just a fact. It wouldn't be the first guitar to not sell very well. Not sure why it's a hard concept to take in.  

I guess there could be tons of hermits buying $4k signature model 8-strings from small mom and pop shops who don't go online very often.


----------



## leonardo7

HighGain510 said:


> Have you seen the sales figures for the TAM-100?   I know I haven't, but it also literally just came out, still a bit early to be saying they're not selling well just yet.  Honestly, I don't really play 8's but I'd consider a TAM-100 in Premium format if the price was right.



I know its a weird concept but it would actually probably be more pricey than the M80M in the Premium format cause of the 3 pickups and the inlays. It would probably have a maple veneer too. For me at that point it basically becomes a Premium 2228 with a middle pickup and maple veneer for like $500 less than a MIJ 2228A. 

Also, your right, it took Ibanez a year and a half after the M8M debuted at NAMM and a year after they hit the market to do this. By the time they hit the market it would have been about two years since the M8M was announced. Its been less than a year since the TAM was announced. I do however agree that the TAM may not sell as well as the M8M immediately. I will admit that Im tempted to get one though. But I cant afford it right now.


----------



## HighGain510

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't have sales figures, but you don't need them to see the TAMs not moving from online auctions, retailers, and overall lack of them on YouTube and forums around the web.
> 
> Fine, let me rephrase, they're not selling well, yet.  That said, they're still being sent to retailers, so they CAN be purchased. In fact, the same one has been on Sweetwater for months.
> 
> It's not a dig on the guitar, the player, or fans of both. It's just a fact. It wouldn't be the first guitar to not sell very well. Not sure why it's a hard concept to take in.
> 
> I guess there could be tons of hermits buying $4k signature model 8-strings from small mom and pop shops who don't go online very often.




Gotcha... yeah I didn't realize Sweetwater's was the same one sitting there, but I know MF did get several and I just checked again and they're gone with a "more coming in september" notice, so it seems at least MF is selling them.  I haven't been searching auctions or anything so I hadn't paid much attention there, I just figured a few folks posted on here saying they had them and those were before MF sold theirs, so a couple have sold at least.


----------



## LoopQuantum

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fine, let me rephrase, they're not selling well, yet.  That said, they're still being sent to retailers, so they CAN be purchased. In fact, the same one has been on Sweetwater for months.



Nope. (Sweetwater employee represent! )

We sold the others that came in on this shipment before they even went on the site. The one on the website that is there now has been there since 6/10. Thats just shy of a month. 

But... to be fair, you are correct in the assumption that we're not selling a ton of them. We are selling an expected amount for a $4K signature...which, regardless of layout, or manufacturer, is never a huge number. 

Same thing with M8Ms. Those aren't even on our site, and we've sold them.


----------



## HighGain510

LoopQuantum said:


> Nope. (Sweetwater employee represent! )
> 
> We sold the others that came in on this shipment before they even went on the site. The one on the website that is there now has been there since 6/10. Thats just shy of a month.
> 
> But... to be fair, you are correct in the assumption that we're not selling a ton of them. We are selling an expected amount for a $4K signature...which, regardless of layout, or manufacturer, is never a huge number.
> 
> Same thing with M8Ms. Those aren't even on our site, and we've sold them.



Ha, and there you have it!


----------



## Decipher

This is an awesome move by Ibanez. I tip my hat.... Seriously. I have no doubt these'll sell well.

Timing is great too as I've wanted a second 8 string and something a little different from my RG2228 so I think I'll just talk to my local dealer on this. Big fan of Meshuggah and I've loved the looks & specs on their M8's. I can live without the neck pickup honestly..... .... I am just way too stoked about this.


----------



## kchay

MaxOfMetal said:


> I really doubt it. The M8M has significantly exceeded Ibanez's sales expectations at a whopping $6k each. The TAM has barely moved at two thirds the price. The M8M has proved it has the momentum to sell, even if they introduce a cheaper model, the TAM not so much.
> 
> Even in the microcosm that is this website we've seen over half a dozen M8Ms come through, and a single TAM.
> 
> It would be cool to see a Premium TAM, and considering it seems that just about every artist with a MIJ sig is getting a Premium one, it might just happen.
> 
> I'd wait to see how the TAM does over the next year though. It's not exactly flying off the shelves. Ibanez usually takes that as a sign that folks don't want it.



All this.
The TAM probably doesn't lend itself particularly well to most people because it's just wayyy too odd looking IMO.
I mean, you could get a RG2228A for like half the price in NZ and not have all the garish appearance on it. And it'd probably do the job all the same.


----------



## possumkiller

HOLY FVCKING FVCK!!


----------



## possumkiller

I would perform such unspeakable acts for one of those


----------



## leonardo7

kchay said:


> All this.
> The TAM probably doesn't lend itself particularly well to most people because it's just wayyy too odd looking IMO.
> I mean, you could get a RG2228A for like half the price in NZ and not have all the garish appearance on it. And it'd probably do the job all the same.



I totally agree that if your not into it then the 2228 is the best way to save a lot of cash but the TAM 100 will sound much better than the 2228 because it has that maple top. IMO it should tame the loose quality of the basswood some. I also think that the wenge fretboard will add some snap and sizzle over the rosewood.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

Id rather spend my money on the M8M or a RAN custom...


----------



## possumkiller

Seriously. Ash body, maple neck, long scale, 8 strings, bolt on, single hum, proper RG shape with skinny horns. It is my dream guitar.


----------



## kchay

For what it's worth, I could possibly get a Skeversen custom built and sent to NZ for about the same cost of an actual TAM100.

No contest


----------



## Quiet Coil

Geez...the possibilities. Instead of starting a whole new speculation post I'm just going to spill a few marbles on this one.

Premium...Apex? Premium......RGD? Premium........S7? Curse you fiscal responsibility!!!


----------



## simonXsludge

I've been going back and forth about if I'd actually need the M80M, but it's a good opportunity to tune a little lower (I'm thinking D# standard) without sounding too muddy. I tried it with my RG2228A before and didn't like the results all too much. I will give the Lundgren another shot, but I'm sure I'm gonna swap it for a DiMarzio DA8 again, since I find them to be balanced better. White with black poles should look tasty in it.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Geez...the possibilities. Instead of starting a whole new speculation post I'm just going to spill a few marbles on this one.
> 
> Premium...Apex? Premium......RGD? Premium........S7? Curse you fiscal responsibility!!!



Please tell me these "marbles" are legit


----------



## noob_pwn

MaxOfMetal said:


> I really doubt it. The M8M has significantly exceeded Ibanez's sales expectations at a whopping $6k each. The TAM has barely moved at two thirds the price.



Are you sure about that? Every single one that has been brought into Australia was spoken for when the model was announced and the distributor can't fill the demand for the TAM's here.


----------



## JosephAOI

How much are these again? Like $1500 or so? May have to scrape up the funds at some point...


----------



## Eclipse

I would buy an M8M if I had no obligations but no..


----------



## Philligan

shitsøn;3637646 said:


> I've been going back and forth about if I'd actually need the M80M, but it's a good opportunity to tune a little lower (I'm thinking D# standard) without sounding too muddy. I tried it with my RG2228A before and didn't like the results all too much. I will give the Lundgren another shot, but I'm sure I'm gonna swap it for a DiMarzio DA8 again, since I find them to be balanced better. White with black poles should look tasty in it.



That or zebra.  I'd probably try a PAF 8 if I didn't get along with the M8. I really dig the PAF in the neck of my RGA, and I feel like the dry, woody sound it has could jive well with the long scale and punchy ash.


----------



## BusinessMan

Why bolt on?


----------



## Tordah

BusinessMan said:


> Why bolt on?



Because it's cheaper, I'm assuming. I don't mind bolt-on at all, I'm actually growing to prefer it if I'm honest.


----------



## Tesla

I am excite.

All depends on the price though. If it's coming to the UK at RAN prices, I'd rather go for a RAN.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BusinessMan said:


> Why bolt on?



So the M8M can still be unique, I guess.


----------



## Rook

kchay said:


> For what it's worth, I could possibly get a Skeversen custom built and sent to NZ for about the same cost of an actual TAM100.
> 
> No contest



Have you tried both?

From what I've seen I'd take a high end Ibanez if that was the choice.

Just me.


----------



## donsimon

BusinessMan said:


> Why bolt on?



So you can build a iceman shape body to put the neck and hardware on!


----------



## xCaptainx

BusinessMan said:


> Why bolt on?



Welcome to Ibanez!  Take a seat over here with the 'where's the ebony fretboard' guys


----------



## xCaptainx

all joking aside, it's a cheaper version, so naturally specs are different, or 'cheaper' to build. 

If you want a higher spec, neck thru model, buy the more expensive one.


----------



## Damo707

The link is down now.. Assuming this means they have sold out, who bought them?


----------



## canuck brian

BusinessMan said:


> Why bolt on?



Might have something to do with needing a far smaller table on the CNC to machine two different parts (body and neck) rather than do the whole thing in one shot on a larger table.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

http://www.music-town.de/Gitarre-Bass/E-Gitarren/IBANEZ-M80M-WK-Meshuggah-Signature-E-Gitarre::54214
1149,00 Euro here in Germany. Not bad!


----------



## Zhysick

I think I will buy a new guitar really soon...


----------



## simonXsludge

Marv Attaxx said:


> 1149,00 Euro here in Germany. Not bad!


That is a great price! Can't wait to get this thing, for real.


----------



## Metal-Box

Posted this the memes thread, but I think it applies to some of us in this thread.


----------



## Damo707

^^ hah nothing like actively waiting for something, especially when you live in Australia...


----------



## LordCashew

canuck brian said:


> Might have something to do with needing a far smaller table on the CNC to machine two different parts (body and neck) rather than do the whole thing in one shot on a larger table.



Maybe, but don't they build neck-through basses in that factory?


----------



## DavidLopezJr

LordIronSpatula said:


> Maybe, but don't they build neck-through basses in that factory?


It keeps cost down since it cuts down build time.


----------



## Given To Fly

I think the M80M will have a significant impact on the future of ERG's. If MAP is $1499 the final sale price will be within most people's means.( It's not pocket change, but its not $6000 either.) At that price, more people will finally be experiencing how a 29.4" scale length sounds and feels which will hopefully clear up some confusion over string gauge/string tension/low tunings. I'm not saying it will revolutionize the world but my guess is it will influence how 8 strings are built...Unless of course everybody finds 29.4" too much to be too much!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Given To Fly said:


> I think the M80M will have a significant impact on the future of ERG's. If MAP is $1499 the final sale price will be within most people's means.( It's not pocket change, but its not $6000 either.) At that price, more people will finally be experiencing how a 29.4" scale length sounds and feels which will hopefully clear up some confusion over string gauge/string tension/low tunings. I'm not saying it will revolutionize the world but my guess is it will influence how 8 strings are built...Unless of course everybody finds 29.4" too much to be too much!



Agile has offered 28.625" scale 8-strings for as little as $350 since 2008, and 30" scale for as little as $500 since 2009. 

Granted, their distribution can't touch Ibanez's, but it's not like there has been a ridiculous price barrier until now, at least in North America.


----------



## mnemonic

Just now stumbling over this thread, really awesome to hear! I tend not to really like playing anything below Bb or A or so, but this makes me really want a long scale 8 string. 

Shame that I'm usually left out, being left handed and all.


----------



## Tesla

Whenever I see this thread getting updated I always think someone has bought one.

I'll continue to wait in the darkness...


----------



## InfinityCollision

The fall product catalog claims they won't be available til October, so you might be waiting a while yet.


----------



## simonXsludge

The list price in Europe is gonna be 1280&#8364;. As far as I'm concerned, it will even include a hardshell case. Now if the guitar is good, I call that a great deal. Europe is gonna get a small first batch in September.


----------



## 7stg

This looks to be a great guitar. I love longer scale guitars, and I like how close the pickup is to the bridge. I have a router and would install at least a neck maybe even HHH. 

For the M8M, full custom would be a much better option for the money, but for this price, wow. Definitely worth buying.


----------



## Matt_D_

BusinessMan said:


> Why bolt on?



cheaper, mostly due to having two teams of people, one making necks, one making bodies. and if they need to ditch something due to QA, they dont have to throw out the other half. 

they also need less contiguous pieces of wood.

the main reason ibanez do mostly bolt ons is that they can use the same necks for a number of models. there's only a few that stick out as model specific (TAM, RGD, M80M), the others (like all the premium necks) are the same across the entire line. economies of scale and all that.


----------



## HanShock

1499 is still over price ...


----------



## otisct20

Apparently no matter what they do Ibanez can't win


----------



## MetalBuddah

HanShock said:


> 1499 is still over price ...



Sorry that all guitars can't be under $600 with built-in Axe-FX VII


----------



## Yimmj

MetalBuddah said:


> Sorry that all guitars can't be under $600 with built-in Axe-FX VII



you described so many members with that post..


----------



## Bigfan

HanShock said:


> 1499 is still over price ...



...And why is that?


----------



## jwade

This thing could sell for $2K, easily. It's going to be exciting to be able to get a really amazing workhorse ERG for a really great price. I would've LOVED to get an M8M, but the price made sure it wasn't going to be an option for me. I look forward to throwing money down on one (if it ends up being available here, of course).


----------



## MF_Kitten

Bigfan said:


> ...And why is that?



IZ ONLY SINGLE PICKUP, IZ BOLTON, AND IZ REGULAR WOODZ! (seems to be the most common argument)


----------



## elrrek

I think the main complaint is "does not come with free Fredrik Thordendal breath controller AND Thomas Haake" :/


----------



## MF_Kitten

If we're going to base the value of a guitar on just the parts, specs, and materials, then no guitars would be worth half of what they're going for. That's not where the money is going.


----------



## TomAwesome

$1500 is pretty reasonable, especially for such a niche instrument. I was surprised that the M8M happened, and the introduction of the M80M seems like a good move. This is a great compromise between quality and affordability. Remember that the pickup alone is over $200. If you want to get something like this for even cheaper, it will be reflected more in the quality. If you want an 8-string with a ~30" scale like Meshuggah's and think the M80M is too expensive, get an Agile. If you're willing to pay reasonably more money for what should be a substantial increase in quality, get the M80M. If you need the ultimate Meshuggah axe, and money is no object, get the M8M. It's simple, really. Personally, there's a good chance I'll try to get my hands on an M80M.


----------



## mike90t09

That is very reasonable. I know I always throw a fit about how I will never buy a signature guitar but this is the first signature that I have come across in the metal world that is exactly like the guitar I would customize. It's so simple with no bullshit. Single pickup, superstrat body, long ass neck, double locking fixed bridge, 8 strings. That's exactly what I want lol

We will see what the future holds, not even sure this will be available in the USA yet. If it does end up being here and I have the money to either design my own or get this thing, I may have to think about it for a minute lol


----------



## MF_Kitten

I will have one... One day... I can't afford one in the near future, but some day, sure!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mike90t09 said:


> not even sure this will be available in the USA


 
It's in the catalog that was just issued to US dealers. It's 100% coming to the US.


----------



## mike90t09

I just wet myself. That is wonderful news!


----------



## LoopQuantum

*MOD EDIT: We have a Dealer sub-forum for a reason.*


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I absolutely plan on buying this in the future and routing out a cavity for a neck pickup. This thing sounds too good NOT to buy.


----------



## Dabo Fett

i was all on the rg8 train to be my first 8 string, now im wondering if this may over take that, or if im better off jumping over it and going to the 2228m


----------



## Tone_Boss

I have no problem with a bolt on in this price range, especially from Ibanez, they do great work. What bothers me is when guitars cost like 2500 and up and have a bolt on (I''ll make an exception for Fenders).


----------



## canuck brian

Tone_Boss said:


> I have no problem with a bolt on in this price range, especially from Ibanez, they do great work. What bothers me is when guitars cost like 2500 and up and have a bolt on (I''ll make an exception for Fenders).



That includes the following:

Ibanez LACS
Suhr
Tom Anderson
Caparison
Strandberg
Decibel

Bolt on guitar =/= bad guitar.


----------



## larry

i'll be honest here. there are plenty of great bolt-on guitars and even some that i'd make an exception for (.strandberg* ), but that alone is something of a deal-breaker for me. just personal preference, of course. and it's completely aesthetic on my behalf. don't really care to change anyone else's perspective, either. after having played some very nicely sculpted neck/heel joints versus those that are almost non existent, I've developed a taste for the latter. and as we've all seen by now, cost has become irrelevant in suggesting which one is better to the consumer. now it's up to the manufacturer to adopt this philosophy, and just offer both types. Jackson and esp are pretty good about this, but Ibanez -not so much. if I had my way, they'd all be neck through. it'd become an iso requirement .

given ibby's penchant for producing some excellent players, i'm willing to bet a few pieces of candy that the m80m will make a fine addition to any stable.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I seriously want to slap the person who came up with the bolt-on=bad myth. Its up there with the chewing gum staying in your stomach for 7 years or bring able to see the Great Wall from space.


----------



## Whammy

I noticed it's on the Thomann page for Europe.
The price so far looks to be around 1139 for Europe.

Of course it's not available yet  but they have it up on the site...
Ibanez M80M Meshuggah - Thomann Ireland


----------



## Jameslewis777

I know I'm gonna get flamed for this... but I'd buy the price-friendly one in a heartbeat if it wasn't the Meshuggah long scale. I love the looks and every other feature of the M8M (and M80M) but I have no desire for such a long scale.


----------



## Arcanerain

I'm really surprised that these seem to be cheaper than the RG2228's. Was expecting them to cost a lot more. One of these and a BTB 7 would be amazing


----------



## AVH

To the whole 'bolt-necks are inferior nonsense'.. 

Each of the three main types of construction have their pros and cons, but the biggest and worst con of all types is with neck-through instruments. If the neck happens to develop a serious twist, there's little to do about it outside of aggressive heat-clamping or de-fretting & severely planing the board, of which there are no guarantees, but have good success rates. There's a reason, usually with the humid conditions of where they were built (Asia) coupled with basically screwy-grained wood selection and conflicting twist forces within a multi-laminated neck. This can sometimes give you necks that look like this unfortunate 5pc neck-through bass as an example. This is also the very worst kind of twist: the dreaded, counter-clockwise (and counter-productive for setup). 







Now without either of those serious (read: expensive) repairs, instruments like these suddenly become a matter of if it's worth putting the money into it...or just hang it up as memento wall art. 

Even set-neck guitars like Gibson, PRS, etc. can have a neck replaced with some effort by steaming the bad one off, touching up the angle to match, and regluing a new one using hot hide glue, then doing a bit of finish touch-up. But a twisted neck-through and the other two repair methods fail or if it's too inexpensive to warrant the pricey repairs...saw it in half and call it a day 

The convenience of easy replaceability as Leo Fender invented it to be. That's my favorite feature of the bolt-neck design. And the tighter, snappier tone is another thing altogether, and definitely a bonus to me for some applications  

I digress. After playing and tweaking the two prototype M80's I found the overall tone of the these bolties cut and was definitely 'snappier', a touch more than the neck-through M8M and LACS 8's, which had more of that lower-mids chunk and 'growl' happening. Apples and oranges, both are cool, just slightly different tonally. 

These M80M's are great guitars for folks looking for something like this, you'll not be disappointed I think.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Whammy said:


> I noticed it's on the Thomann page for Europe.
> The price so far looks to be around 1139 for Europe.
> 
> Of course it's not available yet  but they have it up on the site...
> Ibanez M80M Meshuggah - Thomann Ireland



Cutthroat Thomann setting the EU price!


----------



## chasingtheclown

Just got in my order for one. Cant wait


----------



## MannyMoonjava

MF_Kitten said:


> I will have one... One day... I can't afford one in the near future, but some day, sure!



may i come and try it then?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Sure, just gotta make your way here


----------



## leonardo7

That pic of that twisted neck bass is crazy! Surely this is a rare and seemingly non existent thing otherwise Meshuggah themselves wouldn't use neck thru guitars. Of course they could just have a new one made if it did happen. But I havent heard of that happening before. Thats a crazy pic! Im also sure it is more likely to happen in a poorly constructed and poorly treated bass guitar than a well crafted, well treated guitar. 



AVH said:


> I digress. After playing and tweaking the two prototype M80's I found the overall tone of the these bolties cut and was definitely 'snappier', a touch more than the neck-through M8M and LACS 8's, which had more of that lower-mids chunk and 'growl' happening. Apples and oranges, both are cool, just slightly different tonally.



Your evaluation of the tonal differences sounds on point. I hope people know that what you really mean though is that the M8M is a 7 piece maple/bubinga/alder body and the M80M is a 2 piece ash body. So the real tone argument is: maple/bubinga/alder as the fundamental tone vs ash as the fundamental tone. Not neck thru vs bolt on. 

The ash body will always be more snappy, and the maple/bubinga/alder body will always be more lower mid chunk growl than ash alone. Ash and swamp ash has the least low mids of any wood I have ever played. So once again, your tonal evaluation is on point. I just hope people realize it has nothing to do with bolt-on or neck thru. It has to do with the woods that each construction allows for. Its the woods in the body that always define the fundamental tone on the guitar. Ash is a pretty snappy sounding wood.

Tonally, Bolt-on vs set-neck is a more legitimate argument. Bolt-on vs neck-thru holds ground only if the neck and body woods are EXACTLY the same, such as all mahogany for example.


----------



## simonXsludge

^The M8M has alder wings, to my knowledge.


----------



## leonardo7

shitsøn;3691778 said:


> ^The M8M has alder wings, to my knowledge.



I totally meant alder the whole time. 

Im gonna edit my post. Thank you


----------



## AVH

leonardo7 said:


> That pic of that twisted neck bass is crazy! Surely this is a rare and seemingly non existent thing otherwise Meshuggah themselves wouldn't use neck thru guitars. Of course they could just have a new one made if it did happen. But I havent heard of that happening before. Thats a crazy pic! Im also sure it is more likely to happen in a poorly constructed and poorly treated bass guitar than a well crafted, well treated guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> Your evaluation of the tonal differences sounds on point. I hope people know that what you really mean though is that the M8M is a 7 piece maple/bubinga/alder body and the M80M is a 2 piece ash body. So the real tone argument is: maple/bubinga/alder as the fundamental tone vs ash as the fundamental tone. Not neck thru vs bolt on.
> 
> The ash body will always be more snappy, and the maple/bubinga/alder body will always be more lower mid chunk growl than ash alone. Ash and swamp ash has the least low mids of any wood I have ever played. So once again, your tonal evaluation is on point. I just hope people realize it has nothing to do with bolt-on or neck thru. It has to do with the woods that each construction allows for. Its the woods in the body that always define the fundamental tone on the guitar. Ash is a pretty snappy sounding wood.
> 
> Tonally, Bolt-on vs set-neck is a more legitimate argument. Bolt-on vs neck-thru holds ground only if the neck and body woods are EXACTLY the same, such as all mahogany for example.



Hey man 

You make valid points for sure with the tonal differences in woods, I just get pretty tired of hashing out the same debate repeatedly when I don't have time for it these days, particularly when I'm right in the middle of moving. 

The 'regular' LACS RG8's (they also have a few with ash wings too) and the M8M are 5pc maple/bubinga neck-through with alder wings with rosewood boards, and yes the new M80M is indeed a 5pc maple/walnut neck bolted to a 2pc swamp ash body finished in flat black poly. But despite the wood differences, there is actually _very_ little difference in tone between them when used under normal high-gain usage. I just got back from their studio yesterday actually, and based off of some of the concerns some are anticipating with this new bolt version, Fredrik asked me (with my friend Alexander helping to film) to shoot a quick comparison demo vid showing the difference between the three main Meshuggah sigs, using the exact same amp (the incredible Fortin Satan head) and settings for each one - dialed in by Fred himself to as close to their sig sound as possible. I even went as far as to adjust the Lundgren pickups to the exact same, optimized measurements on all three guitars for sake of fairness. 

And in the vid, much to all of our happy surprise as well, the results in tone are almost _identical_ between all three guitars, with the new M80M prototype bolt being perhaps just a _tiny bit_ 'snappier' on the initial pick attack as expected. I hope to get it uploaded by tonight if I get the time, and will post a new thread for it here when I do, so you all can have a listen. 

The nicest thing of all was that Fredrik just signed and presented me with that first prototype (the same one I posted pics of in this thread earlier) as a wonderful gift! Wow...I'm very honored.


----------



## leonardo7

Congrats Allen! Thats awesome! 

Cant wait for the video


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti

I love this thread


----------



## Phrygian

Shooting that video was fun! The Fortin Satan sounds great, just an absolutely amazing amp.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

AVH said:


> I just got back from their studio yesterday actually, and based off of some of the concerns some are anticipating with this new bolt version, Fredrik asked me (with my friend Alexander helping to film) to shoot a quick comparison demo vid showing the difference between the _*three main Meshuggah sigs*_, using the exact same amp (the incredible Fortin Satan head) and settings for each one



WAITWAITWAitwaitwaitwait

_Three_ sigs? What are you not telling us?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think the third one he was talking about is the original LACS.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Oh okay. Right. That makes sense. I was hoping the stoneman would go into production...


----------



## zack6

Yeayy already booked one, but unfortunately the guitar will be arriving next year


----------



## Krucifixtion

Zeno said:


> Oh okay. Right. That makes sense. I was hoping the stoneman would go into production...



My savings would be quite drained if I could buy a Stoneman! Hey Ibanez do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## philkilla

I ordered one...it shipped. I'll play it in a few days when I get to florida from alaska.

Then it's coming back with me to alaska...and I'll make some playtime video.


----------



## GoodMorningDjentlemen

At all of you thinking this may be fake - Ibanez have kinda took a turd on your bonfire... This thing looks BRROOOOOOTAL....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wut


----------



## imprinted

Someone's come galloping in on a necrohorse and bumped this for all it's worth.


----------



## Rational Gaze

Just ordered mine from Sweetwater.com tonight. I had no idea about it as I was living under a rock for awhile. But...I must...have it. It's like waiting for my Carvin all over again as the estimates I was given place it into February  But it will be mine, oh yes. It looks ....ing perfect.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

imprinted said:


> Someone's come galloping in on a necrohorse and bumped this for all it's worth.


 This is FAR from a necrobump


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Since we are here, I might as well brag that I've put a deposit down on one of these beasts and will have it in my hands in Feb '14. 

I had about 30mins hands on with it in the shop and could not find fault with it. Definitely one of the most inspiring guitars I have played. I found the lack of a neck pickup not nearly as limiting as expected but I guess time will tell whether I do end up missing it.

I am definitely open to the possibility of routing it for a neck PU if it comes to that - not really worried about resale because I can't really see myself even wanting to sell this thing - it feels and behaves just like I think an 8 string should and by virtue of the scale length is happily free of the issues of stupidly thick strings vs crappy low tension that I have been fighting with since I picked up my Schecter C8 last year.


----------



## tsar nicholas

This looks absl @#$%ing awesome*

Long scale + single pickup = the wickness




*except for the locking fixed bridge? and nut, which I've never understood utility-wise


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

It's all about tuning stability. A locking nut eliminates nut problems entirely. No sticking in the slots or needing to file them out to accomodate different strings etc.

The bridge has fine tuners on it which are more accurate than regular tuning machines.

Also, it's a comfortable bridge to play with - my picking hand gets along very nicely with it.


----------



## tsar nicholas

^ word, I can dig that. Thanks!


----------



## obZenity

I can't decide if I wanna save a little more for this or be impatient and get one of the pretty Iron Label S 8s. . .opinions?


----------



## kevdes93

^ definitely wait, its not that much more and with deals that sites like guitarcenter.com and musicians friend run all the time you can get it for even cheaper. the quality is going to be leagues better than the iron label series too


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Save! The extra scale length really makes it a different instrument to play than the 27" guitars. 

You have a Meshuggah username - you're obviously a fan. Save up and get a guitar that you will be happy with for a long time. If they stop making the M80M and you didn't get one, you will probably end up regretting it. 

The Iron Label 8s are cool, but the M80M is just freaking awesome.


----------



## obZenity

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Save! The extra scale length really makes it a different instrument to play than the 27" guitars.
> 
> You have a Meshuggah username - you're obviously a fan. Save up and get a guitar that you will be happy with for a long time. If they stop making the M80M and you didn't get one, you will probably end up regretting it.
> 
> The Iron Label 8s are cool, but the M80M is just freaking awesome.


 
I've considered selling my modded RG8 to fund it. . . considered.


----------



## Gitte

I had the pleasure to play a m80m today. Played and felt like a dream. Inwould have never thought that she is so lightweight.


----------



## BMMA

AVH said:


> I even went as far as to adjust the Lundgren pickups to the exact same, optimized measurements on all three guitars for sake of fairness.



Would you mind telling us what these measurements are?
At least _I'd_ like to know them. Maybe more people do?! 
Great video, by the way!


----------



## MF_Kitten

BMMA said:


> Would you mind telling us what these measurements are?
> At least _I'd_ like to know them. Maybe more people do?!
> Great video, by the way!



I think he explains it on his site, or in one of his YouTube videos.


----------



## BMMA

MF_Kitten said:


> I think he explains it on his site, or in one of his YouTube videos.



Hmmm, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

So, I was just looking through the Ibanez 2014 catalog - noting the comparison between the M8M and the M80M, when I had a bit of a wtf moment.

They come with different string gauges from the factory.

lolwat 

Ibanez 2014 Catalog - Imgur


----------



## xCaptainx

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> So, I was just looking through the Ibanez 2014 catalog - noting the comparison between the M8M and the M80M, when I had a bit of a wtf moment.
> 
> They come with different string gauges from the factory.
> 
> lolwat
> 
> Ibanez 2014 Catalog - Imgur



009-65 is a Daddario 8 string set. I'm presuming the cheaper ones are factory made and done in bulk, it's easier/cheapier to go with a stock string gauge option for the factory people to slap on and finish. 

The high end model is to order, and made in Japan. I'm guessing they do it closer to their exact specs, which probably uses a custom string gauge selection. 

All speculation here, but it sounds logical. Cheaper option - standard factory setup with stock string gauges. High end - exact specs as artist.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

That's likely the case, and also the idea that the people that are gonna shell out for the M8M are hardcore Meshuggah fanboys, so the idea of using the exact same gauges as Meshuggah (which are indeed 9-11-16-26-36-46-52-70 on their 29.4" guitars) isn't too far fetched. Conversely, the M80M is more aimed at people who dig the specs and aesthetic of the M8M, but aren't big enough fans/have enough money to buy the exact same guitars that Fredrik and Marten play on tour, so they'll just slap a regular $8 set of strings on there and ship it out, since the strings are likely gonna get changed by the buyer right away anyway.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Yeah, fair enough. 

Makes perfect sense when you put it like that.

It does seem kinda weird to let a guitar leave the factory with a string set that doesn't bring out the best in the instrument, but then strings are a personal thing and most other manufacturers just throw a 10-46 set on their sixes and assume it's all good.


----------



## tm20

played a M80M today at a store, i thought the 30" scale would make the higher strings really really tight but they weren't too tight. Bending was an effort though. I was thinking of buying it but the price was a bit much for me (1140 euros)


----------



## DeathChord

Awaiting the arrival of my M80M this Monday, should be by end of the business day. I figured I would see the stock strings felt like on a scale of this length but I don't hold out much promise. 

I have a couple of balanced sets from Circle K waiting in the wings in gauges I'm sure will be more in line with what I'm used too but i'm trying to be open minded.


----------



## 7stg

Mine is coming Tuesday if the brown suits do their job. Already got the push pull pots, I am thinking each coil on a pot for 3 settings.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Haha - mine is coming on Thursday! 

Prepare for the M80M NGD storm!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

7stg said:


> Mine is coming Tuesday if the brown suits do their job. Already got the push pull pots, I am thinking each coil on a pot for 3 settings.



I really like this idea - keen to find out how that sounds. The coils will be fairly low output singles individually, but there's nothing wrong with that... especially if sounds good.


----------



## DeathChord

The eagle has landed.

M80M...delivered.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

I have to grind through another day and a half of work before I can go and pick mine up. 



It's killing me!


----------



## DeathChord

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I have to grind through another day and a half of work before I can go and pick mine up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's killing me!



I hope the time passes quickly for you, I'll be fighting to stay awake at work tomorrow, hell I might even call in some vaca time.

Your gonna love it bro!


----------



## pittbul

looks great !


----------



## Stompmeister

Ill just leave this here


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Very cool! 

Mine arrived today - will post a NGD when I can put it down for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## DeathChord

Stompmeister said:


> Ill just leave this here


Amazing!


----------



## thrashmetal85

These machines are becoming increasingly popular, so lets condense all the chatter from individual threads and discuss all things about arguably the best consumer 8 string guitars going.

This is my beast Magnus \m/ 

ID: I140500242

This guy has given me a new lease on my artistic life.


----------



## 7stg

The m80m is my favorite 8 string. The longer scale reduces inharmonicity giving such a clear tight sound. 

The ergonomics ideally compliment the longer scale. The lower rest sitting forward making the scale seem shorter playing seated. The bridge is pulled to the rear of the body positioning the guitar when standing so the longer scale seems shorter. The upper horn extends far enough so the guitar balances well. The lower horn is open so upper fret access is easy. The locking nut and fixed bridge with fine tuners gives the ultimate tuning stability.

To expand the tonal diversity http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ries-parallel-humbucker-plus-single-coil.html


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Yep, I love this thing. It makes me happy every time I play it.

The pickup is an absolute monster - and not in the crazy high output way that I expected either. Like most of my favourite pickups, it sits in that medium-high range where it can still work really well for clean sounds if the amp is dialed in right. As we all know, it roars when you feed it into a gain channel.

I'm also a huge fan of the neck shape - in that at the headstock end of town, it's quite rounded. I much prefer this shape for playing chords. I'm honestly surprised at how little I seem to suffer from hand fatigue when playing this thing.

The other marvellous thing about it is getting to watch the looks on the faces of your uninitiated mates when you pull it out of the case and hand it to them.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Monster guitar. Love this thing!

I have a couple sound samples of it in action on my sound cloud. Small but telling.


----------



## thrashmetal85

It does suck how string manufacturers aren't up to speed for these. They have lengths that are made for at best 28" instruments.


----------



## BigViolin

Did you try a D'addario 72, 74 or 80? In my experience these and the circle k's are plenty long. Forget about EBs, they could make them 10' long and they'd still suck.


----------



## simonXsludge

Lots of things to say about mine.

I recently gave it a little makeover, on top of a couple of other things that had to be done. The most (visually) striking difference is the ebonized fretboard, which makes the guitar look more coherent. The rosewood had a light brown color which didn't go so well with the black body aesthetically. Now it looks a little something like this:







As for the things that weren't alright with it:

It arrived with pretty bad fret sprout, which I had fixed by Ibanez/Meinl Germany immediately. The pickup route was rough in one corner, but it didn't bother me all too much. The bridge post on the bass side wasn't installed properly. It stuck out of the bridge cavity about 1mm, making it impossible to set up the bridge correctly, which also made for a pretty high action on the lower strings. The neck had to be shimmed for a more ideal angle as well. Last, but not least it still needs a fret dress, because it has a couple of dead spots. 

With all the other things fixed, the action sets up super low now, which is awesome and definitely helps with the playability a lot. I swapped the pickup for an Instrumental Pickups SFTY3 and I'm very happy with it. The big plus of this guitar is the tone the extended scale provides and that's why I kept the guitar, despite all the things that had to be done with it.

I never had a guitar that needed so much work, but I can't live without it in the studio.


----------



## Dead-Pan

I have had no trouble with string lengths but pickup height has given me fits. To get tight thrash feeling on the high 6 strings I need the pickup close to the strings. To get the thunderous low end this guitar is famous for I need the pickup as low as it goes. As a compromise I have it set at an angle...


----------



## aprilia4life

Dead-Pan said:


> I have had no trouble with string lengths but pickup height has given me fits. To get tight thrash feeling on the high 6 strings I need the pickup close to the strings. To get the thunderous low end this guitar is famous for I need the pickup as low as it goes. As a compromise I have it set at an angle...


 
How do you change the pickup height?

On mine it looks like the pickup is just screwed straight into the guitar, and turning the pickup screws just loosens the pickup from the guitar and it wobbles around. Not like my other height adjustable pickup guitars?


----------



## 7stg

aprilia4life said:


> How do you change the pickup height?
> 
> On mine it looks like the pickup is just screwed straight into the guitar, and turning the pickup screws just loosens the pickup from the guitar and it wobbles around. Not like my other height adjustable pickup guitars?



You will have to put some foam under the pickup or springs on the screw under the pickup.


----------



## thrashmetal85

Australia = effectively no choice in strings, and extortionate prices from overseas.


----------



## Dead-Pan

aprilia4life said:


> How do you change the pickup height?
> 
> On mine it looks like the pickup is just screwed straight into the guitar, and turning the pickup screws just loosens the pickup from the guitar and it wobbles around. Not like my other height adjustable pickup guitars?



Mine already had foam installed under the pickup so it was just a matter of loosening or tightening the screw.


----------



## Atomic Kemper

Did you guys compare the MxxM M8 against the older pre-Signsture guitars with M7 and M8 (high end prestige models/LACS) ?

Is the 29.4" scale pickup sound different though both are Lundgren?


----------



## Nick

just got mine a few weeks ago and love it. Only been playing meshuggah on it though 

any of you guys run it through an axe fx 2 (i assume some of you will) any hints on getting a tight yet still 'gainy' tone?

I've struggled a bit to get something thats heavy but still clear.


----------



## Dead-Pan

Nick said:


> just got mine a few weeks ago and love it. Only been playing meshuggah on it though
> 
> any of you guys run it through an axe fx 2 (i assume some of you will) any hints on getting a tight yet still 'gainy' tone?
> 
> I've struggled a bit to get something thats heavy but still clear.



I use a Kemper so I can't help with the Axe FX but I do suggest lowering the pickup for clarity if you haven't. Made a big difference for me.


----------



## Nick

thanks will give it a shot


----------



## Dead-Pan

Also, another thing I always do is have a very small amount of the clean signal mixed with the processed signal. On the Kemper there is an option in the amp block to do this, I set to .5 to 1.5 depending on the profile.


----------



## Nick

yeah to be honest im trying to emulate meshuggahs sound and i reckon the issue is that im used to using Death metal tones with a fair amount of gain and I dont think meshuggah really use much at all although it sounds like they do on record because the bass sound is massive.


----------



## BigViolin

I've found tweaking the amount of gain along with the treble and presence and how these interact can have a huge effect on how the low strings react, and that guitar like attack is best with as little gain as you can get away with.

Sure that's pretty obvious but seems even more so with the long scales and low tuning.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

How's the 29.4 scale working out on the high end?


----------



## 7stg

Nour Ayasso said:


> How's the 29.4 scale working out on the high end?



Just fine. I have heard some say that longer scales can have a harsh brittle tone, but that has not been my experience on either the m80m or agile at 30 inches.


----------



## Atomic Kemper

That's unfortunate to hear as I hoped that would account for the Meshuggah sound and clarity, hmm that's really weird.


----------



## 7stg

Atomic Kemper said:


> That's unfortunate to hear as I hoped that would account for the Meshuggah sound and clarity, hmm that's really weird.



It does play a part as the longer scale reduces Inharmonicity for the low end, and low F#1, a 30 inch scale will have 32% better harmonic content and 15% more tension than 28 inch scale guitar. 

The highs are just not harsh, brittle, or in some way unsatisfactory.


----------



## facepalm66

7stg said:


> Just fine. I have heard some say that longer scales can have a harsh brittle tone, but that has not been my experience on either the m80m or agile at 30 inches.



having other guitar han those two with 30" it is a bit more "angry", but a little reverb and volume roll makes the sounds even better than on regular guitars. 

Long story short - it has character


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Really? Wow can you guys bend and stuff? I've read so much about how larger scales make the high end shrill. Which makes sense, the larger scale helps the lower end but adds too much tension for the high end. That was the point of multi scales right? Even tension?


----------



## 7stg

Nour Ayasso said:


> Really? Wow can you guys bend and stuff? I've read so much about how larger scales make the high end shrill. Which makes sense, the larger scale helps the lower end but adds too much tension for the high end. That was the point of multi scales right? Even tension?



I have not had a problem with the tone being too shrill.

Bending is fine, string gauge is a factor because with the same gauge, scale length increases tension, So, using a smaller gauge fixes it. I would go with an 8-9 gauge for the high string, 8.5's are nice. With a shorter scale multistep bends can ultimately go more steps though.

Multi scales are great for lengthening the bass side to cut inharmonicity while not exceeding the limit of the higher strings. With a shorter high side multi step bends are easier. for 8 string multiscales 27-30 would be all around and 30-33 would be a long scale.


----------



## thrashmetal85

Nick said:


> just got mine a few weeks ago and love it. Only been playing meshuggah on it though
> 
> any of you guys run it through an axe fx 2 (i assume some of you will) any hints on getting a tight yet still 'gainy' tone?
> 
> I've struggled a bit to get something thats heavy but still clear.




For a good Meshuggah-esque tone you need to use less gain than you think. I rarely go past 50%. Also an overdrive that squashes the bass and treble before hitting the front end and only a little bit of dirt in the signal will help.


----------



## DeathChord

I totally love my M80M from all aspects. This guitar has taken me places that I was previously unable to go both musically and tonally. 

I think we all agree that the sum of the parts in this case has produced a truly unique guitar but IMO one that should be used as a baseline formula to really bring together all the components so that the instrument is harmony with itself and I think this was something that was lacking in the ERG choices for me.

With a scale length that affords the player the flexibility to get the proper tension & string gauge combinations they desire, this was a 1st for me in the ERG search. A body that's balanced and lends benefit to the overall tonal quality due to wood choice combined with a neck profile and stability that a beast like this must have for proper setup and longevity. Hardware that that keeps tuning relatively simple and a pickup that allows all of the above to work well with one another. Not to mention this is just one badass looking machine.
I rarely miss a day playing my M80M and most days thats a minimum of 2 hrs. And on weekends, well my wife tells other that shes a guitar widow. I have said this in other posts but I rings true for me in that Im very grateful for the research and dedication that went into the development of this guitar by Meshuggah and to Ibanez for bringing it to market so the future of ERG's looks like its evolving. Have you all seen the new Ibanez FF8 PROTOTYPE? Im in lust!


----------



## Greenbrettiscool

thrashmetal85 said:


> For a good Meshuggah-esque tone you need to use less gain than you think. I rarely go past 50%. Also an overdrive that squashes the bass and treble before hitting the front end and only a little bit of dirt in the signal will help.



Or you could roll down the volume knob alittle.. I do it all the time with my M80m and it cleans up and sounds much better than full blown volume most of the time.
I love my m80m


----------



## Dead-Pan

I feel compelled to say that when I mentioned having to compromise on pickup height that it really isn't a compromise with the m80m. Please see this sound clip. Should also show that the high strings are not thin sounding.


[SC]http://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/m80m-x[/SC]

Please excuse my pissing on the fretboard.


----------



## NorCal_Val

I've now had my M80M for not quite two months, and it has really inspired me to
write stuff(heavier, sludge-y type stuff) that I wouldn't have written on my 7 strings.
It has a unique sonic character that is nothing like any of my other guitars.
I'm stoked that at 50, an instrument can still be a tool of inspiration.


----------



## facepalm66

Personally I use ernie ball super slinkies - everydaynormal string pack for 8's - and..
Detune a little : p I use .74 for low E and others standard one step down, the strings are quite likable for even bends, however, don't expect 2 step bends with normal tension though. Them axes aren't for shredding


----------



## DeathChord

NorCal_Val said:


> It has a unique sonic character that is nothing like any of my other guitars.
> I'm stoked that at 50, an instrument can still be a tool of inspiration.



I'm with you there at 54 its just keeps progressing and the M80M is helping push it to the next level for me.


----------



## thrashmetal85

The guys at string joy are happy to substitute bass strings for guitar strings when ordering heavier gauges for long scale guitars. Just email them before placing an order


----------



## DeathChord

I'm curious as to string gauge, mfg and tuning others here are using ?
Have you found something that you really like and plan of sticking with or are you still attempting to find that sweet spot?

I played the mix & match game for phcking months and became real hateful with most of the standards that I used to use and liked for 6 string. They didn't seem to get that ER meant going up as high as 29.4" or 30" and that strings should taper etc.. So I went with Kalium because they offer at least that . I'm hopeful that others start to recognize our needs but I ain't holding my breath! 

On my 6 I'm a huge fan of 
DR -DDT's, I was hoping they would come out with something in a gauge I could use in their black coated strings I thought black strings would really add to the aesthetic of the guitar but what the Phuck do I know right?

At any rate hears what I have stuck with for quite some time now, gauge and tension are good but I think there could be more material options and better quality.

Mfg. Kalium

Gauges: .094 .070 .053 .037 .026 .018p .014p .010p (I'm a sledgehander what can I say, that is not red paint on my finger in my profile pic)

Tuning: F A#D#G#C#F#A#D#


----------



## Dead-Pan

E a e a d g b e here with 80 58 40 and the rest d addario 8's. Very happy with these after a ton of string changing.


----------



## DeathChord

Dead-Pan said:


> E a e a d g b e here with 80 58 40 and the rest d addario 8's. Very happy with these after a ton of string changing.



Cool, I didn't think I was alone in my search for the right mix. Do they come as a complete set or did you mix and match?


----------



## Dead-Pan

I buy 80 as cheap as i can but make sure it's nickel wrapped as the guitar has nickel frets. Then ernie ball 58 and 40 then I use the top 5 of d addario 8's.


----------



## thrashmetal85

I tune F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb bb eb

I'm yet to try a new gauge. Australian consumers have no single string options available that aren't from overseas and extortionately priced.

9 to 80 is looking right, but the Ernie Ball 80 I tried began to unwind before I reached pitch.


----------



## MF_Kitten

thrashmetal85 said:


> For a good Meshuggah-esque tone you need to use less gain than you think. I rarely go past 50%. Also an overdrive that squashes the bass and treble before hitting the front end and only a little bit of dirt in the signal will help.



For a tone true to Meshuggah's actual settings however, you need A LOT OF GAIN! 

Seriously, Meshuggah uses SO MUCH GAIN!


----------



## thrashmetal85

MF_Kitten said:


> For a tone true to Meshuggah's actual settings however, you need A LOT OF GAIN!
> 
> Seriously, Meshuggah uses SO MUCH GAIN!



Not from my experience.

I have sat at my DAW with a Meshuggah track running so I can A/B my tone with the album track. Not much more than 50% gain.

Their 90s albums did have more gain to the tone, but from Nothing onwards, when they began using 8 strings, they used very little 

Plus I find their tones from the 90s excruciatingly harsh to the ear


----------



## AVH

Their gain is usually around noon, as an example on Fred's old Vetta Big Bottom rhythm patch the Drive is set at 11.5 (oclock) just shy of noon. 

Well, I guess this would be the perfect time and place to plug this, right? 

IBANEZ M8M / M80M REGISTRY | AVH Guitar Repair


----------



## teamSKDM

Here it sounds like theyre using a ton of gain, but when you go through the settings you see that its not as much as it sounds. then again this is the satan so maybe a moderate amount of gain (as far as the knobs go) may still be a decent amount of gain to a normal amp with the same knobs dialed in.

Man that is a monster tone. I usually stand by AxeFx but I cannot dial in THAT agressive and clear tone as hard as i try. I like my tone more than most amps, but man that satan is just a tone monster.


----------



## macgruber

Nick said:


> just got mine a few weeks ago and love it. Only been playing meshuggah on it though
> 
> any of you guys run it through an axe fx 2 (i assume some of you will) any hints on getting a tight yet still 'gainy' tone?
> 
> I've struggled a bit to get something thats heavy but still clear.



on the axe fx2, i run a 808 into the modern II amp model with gain on 0.40 (less than 1 out of 10) and thats more than enough. i find cutting the bass and boosting mids on the screamer helps.


----------



## thrashmetal85

AVH said:


> Their gain is usually around noon, as an example on Fred's old Vetta Big Bottom rhythm patch the Drive is set at 11.5 (oclock) just shy of noon.
> 
> Well, I guess this would be the perfect time and place to plug this, right?
> 
> IBANEZ M8M / M80M REGISTRY | AVH Guitar Repair



ALLEN!!!

There is no one else on this forum who is more qualified to instruct us on all things m8m, m80m and Meshuggah


----------



## Nick

macgruber said:


> on the axe fx2, i run a 808 into the modern II amp model with gain on 0.40 (less than 1 out of 10) and thats more than enough. i find cutting the bass and boosting mids on the screamer helps.



thanks, yeah i've been playing about with it and got some decent results.

To echo what MF_Kitten said above meshuggah are on record saying they use A LOT of gain but that its not really been discussed recently so it may just have applied to the old 7 string days.

I've got a tone that is insanely punchy using the FAS modern and FAS Bass amp models both at the same time into 1 cab.

and also one that is just the 5153 blue channel with an OD and quite a bit of gain into 1 cab. I reckon I like this one more. Im working on obzen at the moment so once I get that nailed I will record it with both and see which is better.


----------



## Nick

thrashmetal85 said:


> Plus I find their tones from the 90s excruciatingly harsh to the ear



what?! the tone on None is pure thrash metal destruction, absolutly amazing!


----------



## DeathChord

thrashmetal85 said:


> ALLEN!!!
> 
> There is no one else on this forum who is more qualified to instruct us on all things m8m, m80m and Meshuggah



I could not agree with you more!


----------



## thrashmetal85

Nick said:


> what?! the tone on None is pure thrash metal destruction, absolutly amazing!



Went back to compare as I haven't listened to None for a while. The guitar tone is still a little too trebbly for my tasteBut deffo cool songs. 

obZen has their best tone to date IMO. Koloss is a little too boxy with the mids. Song writing wise I recon these guys have improved with age. And I've only been a fan for less than a year


----------



## Dead-Pan

Chaosphere is.


----------



## thrashmetal85

Tone or songwriting?


----------



## gunshow86de

AVH said:


> Their gain is usually around noon, as an example on Fred's old Vetta Big Bottom rhythm patch the Drive is set at 11.5 (oclock) just shy of noon.
> 
> Well, I guess this would be the perfect time and place to plug this, right?
> 
> IBANEZ M8M / M80M REGISTRY | AVH Guitar Repair





teamSKDM said:


> Here it sounds like theyre using a ton of gain, but when you go through the settings you see that its not as much as it sounds. then again this is the satan so maybe a moderate amount of gain (as far as the knobs go) may still be a decent amount of gain to a normal amp with the same knobs dialed in.
> 
> Man that is a monster tone. I usually stand by AxeFx but I cannot dial in THAT agressive and clear tone as hard as i try. I like my tone more than most amps, but man that satan is just a tone monster.




I don't have anything to add, but I just thought it was funny that you would post that video right under Allen's post (the guy playing in the video).


----------



## Dead-Pan

thrashmetal85 said:


> Tone or songwriting?



Meant it as Chaosphere is Meshuggah for me. The tone is a little bright but in a grinding raw kind of way. I haven't given it much chance but the low gain newer stuff just hasn't really grown on me.


----------



## DeathChord

For me the tone and writing on Koloss really brought them to a new level.
Do not look down & Break those bones but over all the whole CD is fantastic,


----------



## Dead-Pan

Those are good, call me crazy but I feel they should be 5 or 10 bpm faster haha!


----------



## DeathChord

Dead-Pan said:


> Those are good, call me crazy but I feel they should be 5 or 10 bpm faster haha!



Normally I would totally agree with you on that but for some reason I think it's the tension those songs build that grabs me. Swarm on the other hand is how I really like it.


----------



## thrashmetal85

Do Not Look Down is a masterpiece. Swarm is also a personal fave


----------



## thrashmetal85

Did anyone else have their m80m ship with a linear, instead of an audio pot?


----------



## teamSKDM

So i really want one of these things but im torn. From what i hear that rhythm tone is perfect but i like leads too, alot. however i have an axe fx so its easier to for me to overcome the lack of neck pickup than most. 

now a question i have, how does playing leads on the higher frets feel?
and also how is the build quality on these things? an indonesian ibanez at 1500 USD kinda scares me concidering a USA carvin is 1100 with stainless frets and ebony board, neck pup, (and pups apparently almost close in quality to an m8 )


----------



## thrashmetal85

My m80m is was better made than my mate's Prestige RG2228. Plus carvin doesnt have the longer scale. 

I have hands like a simpsons character and the longer scale on the m80m has actually improved my playing because there's more space to fit my sausage fingers.


----------



## NorCal_Val

teamSKDM said:


> how does playing leads on the higher frets feel?



I've had zero issues with playing leads on the M80M.
quick n dirty lead on my M80M from one of the rough draft
tunes we're working on.
Recorded with Logic Pro X, so sorry for the less-than-stellar tones.
(obviously we're not going for a "djent-type" of sound here)
https://soundcloud.com/norcal_val/troll-hunter-final-cut-solo


----------



## BigViolin

thrashmetal85 said:


> Did anyone else have their m80m ship with a linear, instead of an audio pot?



I haven't checked mine with a meter but the taper seems fine to me. The tone knob reacts just how I want it to, nice and gradual and useful throughout it's range.

How are yours? Do they act like on/off switches?


----------



## Dead-Pan

Bends require much more distance ti hit the note but other than that leads are ok for me.


----------



## thrashmetal85

BigViolin said:


> How are yours? Do they act like on/off switches?



Pretty much


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

I haven't looked to confirm, but my volume and tone pots have nice smooth tapers - and I use them a lot. 

If it's too much hassle to have it corrected as a warranty job, it is a pretty simple diy task to replace them. 

I'd be tempted to go and have a chat to the guys at Musos Corner - they may be prepared to make it right if you talk to them about it.


----------



## thrashmetal85

I'll just check with Australis, I have done it innumerable times before, this is just the first instrument I've owned that actually has warranty heh


----------



## DeathChord

teamSKDM said:


> So i really want one of these things but im torn. From what i hear that rhythm tone is perfect but i like leads too, alot. however i have an axe fx so its easier to for me to overcome the lack of neck pickup than most.
> 
> now a question i have, how does playing leads on the higher frets feel?
> and also how is the build quality on these things?
> 
> I think most all will agree that the scale length on the M80M sets it apart form the others for the most part with the exception being Agile or Custom Made.
> Was the build quality perfect No but I was impressed with what I did get for the money looking at it from the sum of the parts. Scale length, locking nut & FX Edge III = stable tuning, Maple/Walnut neck, with Titanium Reinforcement rods within, Lundgren Model M8P & Ash body it all comes together so well and the additional real-estate on the fingerboard gives my pool cue fingers attached to my zombie hands room to move, its an ugly phucking dance to watch but the sound quality is great,....lol
> 
> Lead....whats a lead??


----------



## thrashmetal85

DeathChord said:


> Lead....whats a lead??



You do know these instruments have more than one string, and frets above 5th? 

Unlike this


----------



## 7stg

^  That's radically extreme prog djent. 5 frets is insane. Only a Liberace, Malmsteen, Steve Vai wanna be would even consider that many frets.

or is that just fretless above the 5th fret, well I guess that's ok then.

The reason there is a couple inches of fretboard below the string is ergonomics, it allows more a more natural position of the fingers. If the string was tight to the edge with a seemingly more appropriately narrow fingerboard it would cause finger cramping.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^lol...gold...I actually wanted to try a guitar fretted the first octave and fretless the high octave. I thought it would be cool haha

Anyway, besides discussing extended rang guitars being used as non extended range.....this scale length. I'm still debating whether anything past 27 is worth getting due the tension on higher strings. I won't lie I like my 27" compared to 25.5" because of the tension, does anyone prefer larger scales specifically for the higher tension on the high strings? Or something along those lines?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

I wouldn't say that I specifically prefer higher tension on the treble strings, but I'm not the least bit put off by it. It does sound a little different, and lend itself to different kinds of playing - but that's not a bad thing imo. 

I don't think these guitars are the most versatile things out there, although with careful attention to tone + volume settings and playing dynamics they can certainly cover a lot of ground. 

If I really want some super smooth sounding treble string action, I'll pick up another guitar instead.


----------



## DeathChord

Does anyone know if there is a point in scale length that when reached is considered baritone?

I have been seriously considering picking up a RGIB6 at 28" I'm not a big fan of active pups but Axe Palace will swap them out for a set of BKP Painkillers and even throw on a set of locking tuners.

This takes me back to comment made by thrashmetal85 having sausage fingers  and how the the fretboard width of M80M helps accommodate for that. I too have the pleasure of having sausage fingers and would love to have more width on a baritone 6, but I don't expect to be available stock by anyone but custom might be an option.....any thoughts?


----------



## 7stg

DeathChord said:


> Does anyone know if there is a point in scale length that when reached is considered baritone?



To me it depends on the number of strings/tuning. 

A 27 inch scale is great for a 7 string/B1 - 61.735Hz, but may be considered baritone for a 6 string/E2 - 82.407Hz and short for an 8 string/F#1 - 46.249Hz. 

For 8 strings/F#1 I find around 29.4-30 inches to be ideal, the longer scale reduces inharmonicity for a clearer tighter low end. 

When trying to tune up for a high A4 a multiscale is better with 24 inches being as long as I'd want to go for the high side and 23.5 would be better.



DeathChord said:


> This takes me back to comment made by thrashmetal85 having sausage fingers  and how the the fretboard width of M80M helps accommodate for that. I too have the pleasure of having sausage fingers and would love to have more width on a baritone 6, but I don't expect to be available stock by anyone but custom might be an option.....any thoughts?


A couple people have retrofitted a 7 string or 8 string to less strings. You would have to redo the nut and swap out the bridge for single saddles properly spaced.
or else you could run through the manufactures web pages and sort through a lot of specs to find the widest nut/string spacing.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

In my experience, PRS tend to be fairly generous with their string spacing - so maybe check out one of the Mushok baritone models. 

There is also the Ibanez SRC6 which looks intriguing - someone did an NGD for one not too long ago and really liked it. 

My fingers are a little sausagey too, and the M80M accommodates them nicely.


----------



## thrashmetal85

Yeah the SR6 does look cool. I wonder if it could be modded to accept a floyd?


----------



## Vres

I just got my m80m yesterday. 
Any interesting M80M mods out there by the way? I will paint my fretboard black as soon as I get my hands on the oil dye.


----------



## Vres

Mandatory sound clips of the beast.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kres90/m80m-test[/SC]


----------



## 7stg

Crescendo said:


> Any interesting M80M mods out there?


To expand the tonal diversity http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ries-parallel-humbucker-plus-single-coil.html


----------



## Pizko

What is the maximum string gauge that goes through Ibanez M80M without drilling the tuning machine?


----------



## SilentCartographer

comes with a .65? well I guess its a 29+ inch.. still seems a bit light


----------



## Pizko

I mean, what is the biggest string gauge that I can put on it, without drilling the hole in the tuning machine bigger? 0.80, 0.90 etc?


----------



## BigViolin

Upon next string change I'll have a more solid answer for you but for now I'll make the silly assumption that the tuner hole size is the same as the RG8. It needed a small amount of material removed to take a .079 and the next sized bit to accept a .082 which I settled on.

With the extra length I can't see going any bigger than .080 on the M80M. I'm using a .072 on mine and quite like it. Even if I went totally ham fisted and sized up I can't see going any bigger than .075 which should fit no problem.

Hope this helps. I give you a more solid answer when I get a chance to actually check the M80M tuners for real.


----------



## simonXsludge

Stompmeister said:


> Ill just leave this here


Ruined it...


----------



## thrashmetal85

Pizko said:


> What is the maximum string gauge that goes through Ibanez M80M without drilling the tuning machine?



You don't ever have to drill a machine head out. Just unwind a small section of the string behind the nut, so it fits in in the machine head, then wind as normal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

thrashmetal85 said:


> You don't ever have to drill a machine head out. Just unwind a small section of the string behind the nut, so it fits in in the machine head, then wind as normal.



Idunno, I've heard more issues with unwinding than I have with machine head drilling.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idunno, I've heard more issues with unwinding than I have with machine head drilling.



Depends on whether you want to potentially screw up a $15 tuner or a $3 string. 

Personally, I'd rather just do the tuner once, but I can see why folks would be gun shy, especially if they haven't found THE string they wanted yet.


----------



## sevenstringj

Pizko said:


> I mean, what is the biggest string gauge that I can put on it, without drilling the hole in the tuning machine bigger? 0.80, 0.90 etc?



We're talking about a guitar with an Edge FX III bridge, right? You should never have to drill or unwind anything. Pull the tapered end of the string through the tuner till the outer wrap hits it, then just trim the ball end a couple inches past the saddle. That's what I do with my Schecter C8 FR. 

Anyway, without going through 20+ pages, anyone add a neck pickup yet?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

I bought mine pretty much expecting to have it modded for a neck pickup, but after playing it pretty extensively I don't think I'll worry about it. I'd even chosen the guy I was going to get to do the work for me! 

There is something cool and brutal about having just the one pickup that I love. 

Having said that, I wish someone would because I want to hear how it sounds!


----------



## BigViolin

I remember seeing one with an Ionizer 8 single in the neck, just not sure where.


----------



## thrashmetal85

In the not too distant future I'll replace my tone pot for a rotary switch and the volume with a push/pull so I can hopefully get:

Volume down:
Series humbucker, independent of rotary

Volume up:
Series out of phase
Parallel humbucker
Parallel out of phase
North coil
South coil


----------



## Voron

Got a possibility to try M80M with my Diezel Herbert...

Very interesting 29" scale! A little too much for my hands I think. But the axe is great!!!

Here is some sound:


----------



## thrashmetal85

Here's something fancy!

Thanks to odibrom you can now get all 6 wiring modes available on a humbucker for the m80m without any modifications to the instrument.

Just swap the volume for a DPDT push/pull pot and the tone with a 5 way rotary.

Effectively you can go from the series humbucker, you'd be using 99% of the time, to any of the other 5 available wiring modes with one move.


----------



## Voron

thrashmetal85 said:


> Here's something fancy!
> Just swap the volume for a DPDT push/pull pot and the tone with a 5 way rotary.



yeah, can be very interesting. But don't forget what pain in the as the rotary switch!  
My PRS Custom 24 originally was with one of them. And I swapped out this .... after one live.
Just imagine to change something with it when you sweat and you need to do it very quickly


----------



## thrashmetal85

Voron said:


> Just imagine to change something with it when you sweat and you need to do it very quickly



That's why the volume push/pull pot is default series humbucker, and independent of the position of the rotary switch. so you CAN change very quickly. Even quicker still if you shell out for a push/push pot too.


----------



## Johny85

thrashmetal85 said:


> Here's something fancy!
> 
> Thanks to odibrom you can now get all 6 wiring modes available on a humbucker for the m80m without any modifications to the instrument.
> 
> Just swap the volume for a DPDT push/pull pot and the tone with a 5 way rotary.
> 
> Effectively you can go from the series humbucker, you'd be using 99% of the time, to any of the other 5 available wiring modes with one move.


Sorry to point out, but it won't work. For example, when rotary switch is in 3rd position, blue wire is grounded thru "Cd" part of rotary, so there will be no sound from pickup. Doesn't matter that push/pull is in 1st "serial" position. And there are more errors like that.


----------



## odibrom

Voron said:


> yeah, can be very interesting. But don't forget what pain in the as the rotary switch!
> My PRS Custom 24 originally was with one of them. And I swapped out this .... after one live.
> Just imagine to change something with it when you sweat and you need to do it very quickly



Well, that can solved using a different knob with better grip. I'm thinking on those chicken head ones...



Johny85 said:


> Sorry to point out, but it won't work. For example, when rotary switch is in 3rd position, blue wire is grounded thru "Cd" part of rotary, so there will be no sound from pickup. Doesn't matter that push/pull is in 1st "serial" position. And there are more errors like that.



You might be correct there, as in the original thread I was hopping not to have it messed up, it looks like I did, sorry about that and thanks for the "heads up" warning. The original thread is this one, please feel free to join in: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/293897-all-humbucker-modes-schematic-check.html


----------



## Johny85

odibrom said:


> You might be correct there, as in the original thread I was hopping not to have it messed up, it looks like I did, sorry about that and thanks for the "heads up" warning. The original thread is this one, please feel free to join in: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/293897-all-humbucker-modes-schematic-check.html



 thumbs up for helping thrashmetal85 with this wiring. Wish I could come up with something, not just pointing what's wrong. If any solution comes to my mind i'll join you in original thread


----------



## NorCal_Val

Latest "rough draft" tune we're working on, it's yet another experiment
with the M80M trying to get a decent tone;
(We're still looking for a vocalist....of course)
https://soundcloud.com/norcal_val/cannibal-holocaust-4-30-15-1056-am


----------



## thrashmetal85




----------



## RobPhoboS

Off to have a fiddle with one tomorrow, put a deposit down... will see.

ps.
If anyone has a suitable POD HD patch, please sling one over and I can use it when I get there


----------



## RobPhoboS

Well, looks like I walked out with one 

Not a bad price, £799 from Andertons.


----------



## RobPhoboS

Dead-Pan said:


> E a e a d g b e here with 80 58 40 and the rest d addario 8's. Very happy with these after a ton of string changing.



When I was in the shop I grabbed a D'Addario 10-74 set, as it was the only thing I could see on the shelf that looked better than the stock strings.
I just plonked them on, man, what a pain 8 strings are 

I had a tiny bit of fret buzz on the lowest string before but now I definitely have a bit more. 
A bit more tinkering tomorrow to adjust it, and finally I can sodding play. I hope.


----------



## thrashmetal85

Good luck bending that 10 over 29.4"

I use a 7


----------



## RobPhoboS

thrashmetal85 said:


> Good luck bending that 10 over 29.4"
> 
> I use a 7



Those strings are there just for show.


----------



## prlgmnr

Just ordered one of these on the basis that if I'm getting something with more than 6 strings it might has well have 8. Thanks to all the reviews and advice on here for making it an easy decision to go for this model. Will report back when it arrives next week.

Until then I'm just rocking back and forth in my chair going *DdlndnddlNdnddlnDnddlndnDdlndnddlNdnddlnDnddlndn*


----------



## Meshughe

Guys, I've got to M80M just recently and found that some of my frets are in a weird shape.
What do you think I should do with this?


----------



## lewis

Meshughe said:


> Guys, I've got to M80M just recently and found that some of my frets are in a weird shape.
> What do you think I should do with this?



looks like its rising out...


----------



## Meshughe

Yes, not happy about it at all ...
I think the best way would be to contact Thomann and get these guys take care about it. 

Anyone seen this?


----------



## Grindspine

Meshughe said:


> Guys, I've got to M80M just recently and found that some of my frets are in a weird shape.
> What do you think I should do with this?


 
If you've only got a couple of frets lifting, you can have it pressed back down with Fret Freeze (a thin super glue can work too) as long as it is carefully clamped. You might be able to get away with not recrowning as long as the fret is back where it should be after this.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Any good luthier will be able to glue frets back in but it is an issue and clear reason for a refund or exchange from Thomann.


----------



## Meshughe

Yeah, already contacted Thomann to get a refund.


----------



## RobPhoboS

Meshughe said:


> Yeah, already contacted Thomann to get a refund.



Just out of curiosity, was your case/guitar completely sealed ?

As I have a feeling Andertons inspected my one before giving it to me, which I think is  
I'll be taking my one back down there to have a once over from their guitar chap one I have settled on tuning for it. I don't think I'm particularly good at setting them up.


----------



## Meshughe

RobPhoboS said:


> Just out of curiosity, was your case/guitar completely sealed ?
> 
> As I have a feeling Andertons inspected my one before giving it to me, which I think is
> I'll be taking my one back down there to have a once over from their guitar chap one I have settled on tuning for it. I don't think I'm particularly good at setting them up.



Depends on what you mean by 'sealed' .. Coz if it should be covered in some sort of a plastic bag or like hermetically sealed etc then nope it was not.
Just in that Ibanez hard case, and then in a standard paper box ...
I guess it didn't survive humidity/transportation ...


----------



## macgruber

i few taps from a dead blow hammer is usually enough to sort out a fret like that. i'd definitely want to check the frets for level after, though.


----------



## prlgmnr

Well, this isn't arriving til Monday, which is giving me lots of time to think of other things to buy; so what amps are people using with their m80ms?


----------



## Lada The Great

prlgmnr said:


> Well, this isn't arriving til Monday, which is giving me lots of time to think of other things to buy; so what amps are people using with their m80ms?


Dar FBM 100 would be ideal. Good luck getting one though.


----------



## MickD7

First time posting in a long time  I've been playing the M80M for about two years now and I love it. I find that amp wise I like it the most running into a Orange Duel Terror with two 4x12 cabs on Peavey 6505 cab and one Peavey 5150 cab. In a live setting I look having it run with a 6 band MXR EQ, 4 knob Keeley Compressor and a Voodoo Lab Sparkle Drive. 

String wise I've found my fav gauge is the Ernie Ball 9-80 set.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd think any amp with a TS-style pedal would do the trick, preferably with a separate bass control. 

I think "THE" amp would be the Randall Thrasher, Satan, and UN120, since you can control the high end and low end going into the gain stage.


----------



## NorCal_Val

prlgmnr said:


> Well, this isn't arriving til Monday, which is giving me lots of time to think of other things to buy; so what amps are people using with their m80ms?



'97 2ch. Mesa Triple Rec
ProTone Bulb OD
360w Mesa 4x12 Recto cab


----------



## Bearitone

prlgmnr said:


> Well, this isn't arriving til Monday, which is giving me lots of time to think of other things to buy; so what amps are people using with their m80ms?



I use a 28.625" scale 8 string with Lundgren M8's so its pretty similar to an m80m.

I run a AMT R2 preamp into a Mosvalve 500 poweramp and it rips.


----------



## Bearitone

I had a Thrasher and IMHO they aren't what they're cracked up to be. Its extremely bright, shrill even, with almost no low end. That and the effects loop does not agree with most instrument-level pedals, especially EQ pedals (thats my experience).

I would stay far away from the thrasher unless you want something for mainly live use in a band setting, with no pedals in the effects loop. In that application I can see how the thrasher would be okay.

If you want to stay with tubes I'd say a trusty USA made 6505 is the way to go. I rocked my 6505 with a 10 band EQ in the loop and a drive out front for a long time. Nails Meshuggah tones no problem if everything is dialed right.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

MI Audio Megalith Beta here - the amp LOVES low tunings and has mad flexible EQ.

Don't know what availability is like outside of Australia - but if you have the opportunity to check one out, don't pass it up.


----------



## prlgmnr

It's here! Wish they had sent it with something a bit more robust than a 65 for the low string but we can't have everything. Will sort that out tomorrow.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

I just went with the gauges listed as stock for the M8M - which, oddly, are different to the listed stock gauges for the M80M. I think I went a little heavier on the low string because I use drop E instead of the F standard that the set is intended for.

Works well for me!


----------



## prlgmnr

I've gone with the D'addario 9-80, pretty pleased with it though the 80 is a mite short.


----------



## RobPhoboS

What are you guys using to dampen the strings ?
I've not done that before but seeing lots of people use something.


----------



## NorCal_Val

RobPhoboS said:


> What are you guys using to dampen the strings ?
> I've not done that before but seeing lots of people use something.



The outside edge of my picking hand.


----------



## RobPhoboS

NorCal_Val said:


> The outside edge of my picking hand.


----------



## NorCal_Val

RobPhoboS said:


>



You asked.


----------



## RobPhoboS

NorCal_Val said:


> You asked.



I can't deny that.

I obviously meant that I've seen people using what looks like foam and whatnot in the headstock, I just wondered if anything would do ? (I'll try when I get back tonight)


----------



## NorCal_Val

I do put foam under the strings on the headstock. I even used to put
foam under the trem springs, 'cause they'd feedback/vibrate.
I've never used hair scrunchies wrapped around the neck though.


----------



## prlgmnr

If anyone likes drum and bass you've got to learn Brown Paper Bag on this thing, it's like it was made for it.


----------

